# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Sign Up Thread for Intro Class

## OpheliaBlue

Let's get to know eachother!

I'm *OpheliaBlue*, and I've been a lucid  dreamer for 30 years. I started out by accident, with the DILD  technique, which basically means that I randomly realized I was dreaming  halfway through the dream. Years later, I figured out that I could  reenter and finish a dream after waking up, even to the point of  controlling and directing the dream. Finally I googled "dream control"  and dreamviews.com was at the top of the list. That was almost 8 years  ago, and since then I have learned to amplify what I already knew about  lucid dreaming, and use this knowledge to wield better and more frequent  lucid dreams.

If you're interested in learning about lucid dreaming basics, just give  us a shout by replying to this thread. We look forward to working with each and every one of you, in hopes to further explore the ever vast universe that is lucid dreaming.  :smiley: 
*
NEW:* We recently added a new thread in the Intro Class sticky section: *http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...o-class-q.html*. Post in this thread if you feel you need a specific lucid dreaming question answered, if you feel you need additional attention to your workbook, or any kind of dreaming direction. This thread is your direct hotline to Intro Class Staff, so please utilize it at any time!!

So, please post in this thread if you want to join the class.Then start a workbook here.And here's a workbook template to help get you started:



```
[b]Reality Checks:[/b]
-
- 
-
 
[b]Dream Signs:[/b]
-
-
-
 
[b]Short-Term Goals:[/b]
-
-
-
 
[b]Long-Term Goals:[/b]
-
-
-
 
[b]Lucid/Dream Recall History:[/b]
-
 
[b]Current Technique:[/b]
-
```


Then here's your first Lesson: Beginner's Intro to Lucid Dreaming - LESSONS I - IVHere's a thread with chat times: http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...imes-logs.htmlAdditional Resources: Tutorials & Resources Link CompilationFinally, if you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact either me, or one of the Apprentices: *Rarecola*, *Alucinor XIII*, *Chimpertainment*, *Lucidis*, *PennyRoyal*, or *Kraom*. (Lucid Apprentice Program).

----------


## Harelori

Hey Ophelia, I'm intrested in learning about the lucid dreaming basics,
I'm also looking forward to be your student  ::yeah:: 
It'll be a pleasure to learn from a elder in this forum like you.
Well, here's a little information about me, so you'll get to know a little part of me (In my workbook I'll be more detaild):
my name's Harel, I've been training in gymnastics the last couple of years and I'm turning 15 this month!
I like science,I always did,even when I was a little kid I wanted to be a scientist!
I'm quite intrested in dreaming the last few months, I really admire it and you for learning how to lucid, and how you use it wisely!
I watch anime, some may think its childish but I'm not that old, I find it interesting,I had a few anime involved dreams (not LDs, normal dreams) and it was really amazing.
I'd like to control the 4 elements (water,earth,air,fire) in one of my many LDs in my future  :wink2: 
Here's a few questions for you:
have you ever tried re-experiencing a class you took? go back in time (in a LD) and re-do the class and be able to learn while you're a sleep?
I'm looking forward to your class!
and should I open a Workbook right now?
Cheers,
Harelori :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## collapse

Hi, I'd like to sign up for the class  :smiley:  I've been interested in lucid dreaming for a loong time - I think I first read about it in middle school? - but I never had the discipline to make it happen.  I thought maybe an organized course like this would help me stick to it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Harelori and collapse, thanks for your interest in the class!

To answer your question Harelori, you of course may go ahead and start a workbook and a journal. I still need to get with my apprentices about how exactly the homework is going to be done. Some more assignments are going to be added, and won't be ready until monday. But feel free to get a head start!  :smiley:

----------


## spacebaba

Hey Ophelia, I would love to be a part of the intro class this time around.  I just got a voice recorder so expect detailed dream reports and updates!

----------


## RareCola

Hey all, I'm RareCola and one of your apprentices for this class.

I started my lucid dreaming journey about a month ago, at the end of April / beginning of May. So far I've had 5 lucid dreams with a mix of DILDs and DEILDs and have educated myself as much as possible in every induction method, technique and piece of information I could get my hands on. I still have a lot to learn but I believe I can help inspire and motivate as well as share the knowledge and advice I've gathered with anyone who seeks help.

If you'd like to PM me with any questions, feel free, that's what I'm here for. Can't wait to get started on this class and I welcome everybody that's signing up  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hey Ophelia, I would love to be a part of the intro class this time around.  I just got a voice recorder so expect detailed dream reports and updates!



I expect full reports sir!

But seriously, good to have you in the class again baba  :smiley:

----------


## Mydera

Hey everyone! Nice to see familiar faces again and meet Harelori and Collapse! I'm Mydera, and I'm going to take the class again to keep lucid dreams fresh on my mind and hopefully increase the number of them I get  :smiley:  I have had more than ten lucid dreams, probably more than fifteen but I don't really keep count as I still feel like I'm not accomplishing much in them yet. I've been trying to lucid dream for over a year though, and I usually only have two or three a month... so most of those lucids have been in the last six months. 





> I watch anime, some may think its childish but I'm not that old, I find it interesting,I had a few anime involved dreams (not LDs, normal dreams) and it was really amazing.



 I don't think anime is Childish. I'm ten years your senior and still love it. It also makes for some awesome dreams when anime characters and moves slip into your dreams, and I'm finding they make pretty good dream signs and chances to reality check. I <3 your signature, Crow is awesome ^_^





> Hey all, I'm RareCola and one of your apprentices for this class.



 Congrats Cola! :bravo: That's amazing you've had 5 in about a months time! I'm looking forwards to learning from you!

Thanks Ophelia for allowing us to repeat the class if we'd like. I had more lucids during this class than without it, and I really enjoyed the chat lessons. Your an awesome teacher  ::D:

----------


## Chrysalis

Hi! I'm interested in signing up for this class! I've known about lucid dreaming for a long time (I even became lucid in a dream that I had a few months ago, even though I hadn't thought about LDing for a month), but I'd like to know more about the subject.

A quick question: if I have to join the #DVA chatroom at some point, where is it? Is it on DreamViews or do I have to go somewhere else/download a program?

I'm really looking forward to joining this class!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> if I have to join the #DVA chatroom at some point, where is it? Is it on DreamViews or do I have to go somewhere else/download a program?



Welcome to DVA Chrysalis!

I would recommend downloading an irc client. PM me if you (or anyone) would like further instructions on this.

----------


## TheElusiveHobo

Hey there. I got interested in lucid dreaming about a month and a half ago, but haven't had any yet. I'm looking forward to working with you guys!

----------


## RommiH

I want to join too! I'd love to be part of the class. But I dont get how this works..

----------


## RareCola

Welcome all! I'm glad this class is looking as popular as the last one  ::D:

----------


## lateef523

Hey! Again! I'm very interested in taking this class. Last time I showed up a bit late to the other class, so I'm happy there's a new class starting!.

A little about me: names lateef and I'm 20. I have always been fascinated with my dreams since I was a little kid. Never used a dream journal, but was always very good at recalling my dreams! About 2 months ago I start topics up a journal and record them. I wanted to find a site where people were as crazy about dreams as I am---that's when I stumbled apon lucid dreaming, and I found this cool site!. At first the though of lucid dreaming kind of frightened me, but then I thought of it as a way to get to no my sub conscious. so far I have had 3 very short lucid dreams! On accident. I am hoping to get better at it by the end of my dream filled summer!

----------


## Komisoft

Lunatic will join the class  ::D:  I started at the begining of may and have had 2 DILDs. I think they were lucky ones. I'm sure you have spoke to me in classes before haha, but I can't seem to get on to IRC at the moment. It keeps saying "Can't connect to remote server." I hope it gets fixed before the class  :tongue2:

----------


## Fredrik1ST

I was slacking/absent a lot during the previous round, so here I am again!  ::D: 

My name is Fredrik, and I've been interested in lucid dreaming since February. So far, I've had an accidental WILD and a couple of random DILDs, but I've never been able to thoroughly control them. My dreams seem to be racing as fast as when I'm awake, leading to utter chaos whenever I'm lucid. Like several people here seem to be, I'm somewhat into anime too. Gintama is a dreamsign of mine.  :smiley: 

...I really want to experience another WILD, but as of now, it seems so far away.

As for why I want to induce lucidity, I have no idea. It's just exciting!

----------


## Morten

With such a nice invitation how could I not sign up for this class again?  :smiley: 
For those of you who wasn't a part of the class last time, I'm Morten and I have been lucid dreaming on and off for about a year. I had been neglecting lucid dreaming several months when I decided to sign up for the class last time, and in the last week I had a lucid dream as well as one a few days after the class ended. Ophelia is a great teacher, and you certainly have something to look forward to. And remember; dedication, patience and motivation will get you a long way in the world of lucid dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## Morten

> A quick question: if I have to join the #DVA chatroom at some point, where is it? Is it on DreamViews or do I have to go somewhere else/download a program?



Hey Chrysalis. You can download a client as Ophelia suggested or you could click the chat button at the top of DV to the right. Sign in like you would normally do, and type "/join #DVA" without the quotation marks.





> I want to join too! I'd love to be part of the class. But I dont get how this works..



You just sign up for the class by replying in this thread as you already did, and Ophelia will on June 4th post lesson I. The only thing you need now is to create your workbook by starting your own thread in this subforum.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

I guess you know who I am already  :tongue2: 
I'd like to join, but exams are closing in, starting the 7th of this month. Not sure if I'll be able to give this the needed attention.
Around what hours would the irc stuff be? I'm living in GMT+2.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I have been interested in DVA since it began, and I am glad to see it running smoothly. I would like to sign up.*

----------


## Fourced

Hey guys! I'm so exited that there will be a new class starting. I've had little success with LDing and sadly my count is a mere 1. Hopefully i can learn a few things and find a good technique for me :smiley:  Thanks guys i'm looking forward to participating.

----------


## Oceandrop

Hello,

I will join the class as well :-)
I had three Lucid dreams until now, the two of them were brief and in fact I had today my third lucid dream, it was also my longest dream recall. 

Besides the Intro Class I will also be in Sageous WILD Class, but I'm a bit behind there and sadly couldn't participate much, because that I had to concentrate on Exams, but I hope to catch up on that now that I have time again.

Anyway, I guess I should also talk a bit about my presence here on the forum, seeing that others have done it. So I'm 21 years old, got interested in Lucid Dreams again after finding LaBerges book that I lost when I was a bit younger, and I hope of course that we all get along well, some of you I also know a bit already from the IRC Channel. 

Also, like Harelori, Mydera and others I use Anime to entertain me, right now I watch Neon Genesis Evangelion, Samurai Champloo, Sakamichi no Apollo, Space Brothers and some other stuff. Btw, I'm also not a native British speaker, so if you find horrible flaws in my spelling and have to correct me, just do it. But I think I already got a bit better in the language since joining here and being on the IRC Channel.. :-)

So long, making now a Workbook like Harelori and am looking foreward to Monday.

----------


## LdObe

I would love to sign up for this class! Can I have more info how?

----------


## Caenis

Hello all, I'm the second apprentice for this class.  I'm 23, and I actively began to try to have LDs three months ago.  I have had three LDs.  I'm still learning, just like all of you.  I hope everyone finds this class as helpful as I did.

I first learned about lucid dreaming 10 years ago from my oldest sister.  I'm interested in lucid dreams because there are a few key things I desire that I cannot attain in reality.  I want to explore the unlimited possibilities lucid dreaming can provide.  Like many of you, I also like anime.

I'm glad to see so many new and old students in this class!  As RareCola stated, PM us with any questions.  Feel free to post questions in your workbooks as well, we'll be checking them regularly.





> I guess you know who I am already 
> I'd like to join, but exams are closing in, starting the 7th of this month. Not sure if I'll be able to give this the needed attention.
> Around what hours would the irc stuff be? I'm living in GMT+2.



I don't know if OpheliaBlue decided yet.  She's in GMT-5.  In the last class, the times were 12pm and 8pm CST.  As for your exams, focus on those!  This class lasts for 4 weeks, so you should have plenty of time to participate in this class.





> I would love to sign up for this class! Can I have more info how?



Hey LdObe, you're already signed up.  Welcome to our class!  Want to give us a little information about yourself and your LDing experiences?

----------


## LeapOfFaith

Hey Everyone... I'm new to this site and lucid dreaming in general, but I would definitely like to dive into a class and learn as much as I can. I feel like I'm drinking from a fire hose with all of the information I'm taking in about lucid dreaming.  :tongue2:  Everyone has been really nice and helpful on here so thank you for that. I look forward to making new friends so feel free to add me.

later.

James (LeapOfFaith)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thanks everyone for signing up! We look forward to working with each and everyone one of you.  :smiley: 

Go ahead and start your workbooks and dream journals now if you wish, and await further instructions on Monday.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

*DaveTheJoker wants in

----------


## Serpentoj

_[Exotiraan pokes his head into the thread.]_

Hello again!  I did not do such a great job of being active last class, so I will work on that this time!   :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _[Exotiraan pokes his head into the thread.]_
> 
> Hello again!  I did not do such a great job of being active last class, so I will work on that this time!



Oh he LIVES and he's on page 2!

Welcome back Exo. Ready to conquer some demons  :wink2:

----------


## ZeraCook

Ahhh here it is, I am officially Signing up, Really looking forward to it, I kinda took a week and half break from trying because I felt as if my Dreams, not just Lucids, were Getting Less Vivid.

----------


## ao277

Hello everyone I would also like to be in this when it starts!  I have been LD for a few years now but always by chance when the classic "Hey wait a second...... something is not right" happens.  So I am here to get the basics down.

----------


## Killing

Joining again! This time I plan on catching the chat sessions as well  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Ohey! I'm rejoining as well  :smiley:  I am currently in the WILD class with Sageous, and I thought being in the intro class again would help a lot since I can put more focus and detail on my WILD attempts through the lessons as well as my workbook. 

It's good to see new faces! (or usernames)

 :Rock out:

----------


## Merro

Hello everyone, I am Merro. I have been interesting in lucid dreaming for awhile now. Some of you might think that I'm not a lucid dreamer, But the thing is I'm interesting in the whole subject. I heard that having Lucid Dreams can break your old habits that you have and can be a good stress reliever. And you can use it to confront your nightmares. I am hoping that I can start getting the hang of having lucid dreams again. They are quite fun and entertaining. I hope I can see everyone during class sessions. Which I am looking forward too.  :smiley:  Also I hope this class will do the best for the newer students. Well, I hope to see everyone in the upcoming class. Peace. ^_^

----------


## Lschilperoort

I'd like to join the intro class. For the last 2 weeks i didn't do much on dreaming so I'd like to pick everything up again.

----------


## Appe96

Hello, hello!

I would like to join DVA. I have always been interested in joining, but haven't for some reason :/ I've had a few lucids, but I took a break. DVA would get me on the right track. May I join, if it's not too late?  :smiley:

----------


## DawgBone

Hi Ophelia,

I haven't worked much with my dreams for over a year and would like to get back into it.  Looking forward to your class!

DB

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Heyyyy, welcome everyone! So nice to see new *and* familiar faces this time around. Or as paigeyemps calls it: Semester II.

We're back, and we're determined! Rawr.

----------


## Aledrea

Hi, I'd really like to join. Been meaning to for a while, and haven't had any lucids in a while, so I thought I'd join this class  ::D:

----------


## CDM

I'd like to join too if it isn't too late.  

I have been having LDs for 10+ years but can't seem to do do with any consistency. It's been a couple months since my last. 

My schedule is fairly demanding, but this is important to me so I will give it my all.

----------


## Caenis

Welcome aboard, Aledrea and CDM!  Of course it's not too late to join.  I think registration for this class is open as long as the class itself is running.  You're right on time.  When you find some time, you can make a workbook and start tracking your progress, CDM!  Good luck.   :smiley:

----------


## SomeKindOfPony

I'd love to join this!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome aboard SomeKindOfPony!

Just read Lesson I thread and the HomeWork thread and get started!

----------


## melanieb

I'm here to help also!  Just wanted to make sure you knew!

I'll even keep up with my workbook again and my DJ.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Your help is MUCH appreciated, Melanie <3

Welcome back!

----------


## Idionym

ah crap, is it to late to sign up?
Also, is it ok to be in two classes at the same time XD

----------


## OpheliaBlue

No and yes.  :smiley: 

Welcome to DVA!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## freems

Hello, I'm a college student and in short my reason to join this class and community is that I often have trouble remembering my dreams, which is something I'd like to be able to. 
Also recently lucid dreaming has peaked my interest as a sort of plausible addition to remembering my dreams.
I realise I've missed a few lessons and since I'm entirely new to this forum, I'll make my entrance and try to keep up  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's ok freems, the classes and chat sessions are ongoing. Just start a journal and workbook, and read the lessons to get started. PM me or Caenis or RareCola if you have any questions.  :smiley:

----------


## erinerinfalk

I wanna join if I can  ::D:  I've never had a lucid dream before but I've been interested in the topic for a few years now and I want to have a lucid dream!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well hop on board erin! Just read the homework thread and go from there.

And PM me or RareCola or Caenis if you have questions. Hope to see you in chat, starts in 5 minutes.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Caenis

Hey Erinerinfalk, of course you can join!  Read and follow the instructions in Lesson 1.  Make a workbook thread, and keep updating it!  I'm eager to read your progress.

----------


## Panda124

Hi, I'd like to join if it's not to late.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

never too late to join  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sighingplant

> never too late to join



Well then you got a new student Ophelia  ::wink::

----------


## Panda124

Thanks. I don't think I can do chat today though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thanks. I don't think I can do chat today though.



that's ok, no chat today anyway

not until tomorrow and friday

----------


## Wurlman

Sign me up I need others my friends just aren't as into ld as I am.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome aboard!

----------


## OwenLucid

Hey guys hiopefuly if I read the comments up top right I can still join  :tongue2:  I was recently really into LDing, but for some reason after having two DILD's I just lost motivation and eventually just stopped thinking about it all together  :Sad:  But im back and having some troubles having LD again so hopefully this will help  ::D:  Like a bunch of you I like anime as well, well only been watching One Piece at the moment, and really want to have full clarity and ask my self some seriously deep questions like what my purpose on this planet is and stuff like that....also wouldn't mind blowing some sh!t up  :smiley:  still don't quite understand the whole works for this thing, but im sure ill learn with all your guys help  :smiley: 
-OwenLucid

----------


## Wurlman

Im on lesson two Ophelia thanks for starting this up everyone is a great help!

----------


## Caenis

Hey OwenLucid, welcome to the class!  Start up a thread and start reading the first lesson.   :smiley:   If you don't know what to put for your first post, look at some of the other workbooks.  We like having some information about your lucid experiences and techniques, just so we know what suggestions to make if you need any.  Ask any questions you like too.  Our next chat session will be tonight at 8 CST, feel free to pop by and say hello!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome OwenLucid!

I like your poetry by the way  :smiley:

----------


## Mindraker

_Hi folks, this is my first class.  I've been doing a private Dream Journal for a few weeks, with the hope of making my regular dreams be lucid.  See you in the chat!_

----------


## DamianEclipse

Hey! I would love to join the class, and learn the ways of going lucid, and then possibly ways of inducing it  :smiley:

----------


## OwenLucid

hahaha thanks guys, and i like yours as well Ophelia  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA DamianEclipse!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Xanous

Well ok Im not new to this but I have been out of practice for so long that I feel like I need to start from the begining. So Id like to jump in here if I may.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Jump away! There's plenty of room.

Check out this thread for instructions:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/homew...notice-132499/

----------


## psycho

Hi, I'm new. I would like to sign up  :smiley:

----------


## Caenis

Welcome to the class, psycho.   :smiley:   Click on the homework link in Ophelia's post above yours, and start your workbook when you're ready.

----------


## DamianEclipse

:boogie:  thanks!

----------


## Mrharddriven

Is this class still going on? if so i would love to join.

----------


## Caenis

Yes Mrharddriven!  Read the Homework thread, follow the instructions, and then go on from there!  Read Lesson 1, and move onto the next lesson(s) whenever you're ready.   :smiley:   Welcome to the class, I hope you enjoy it!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay! More fresh blooooood...

----------


## DefinateDefiner

Hello,
I'm new to the site and LDs in general. I have had about 5 LDs in the past 2 months, but i can never control them and end up freaking out and waking myself up.
I hope that I will be able to join your class and learn to control my dreams after i'm lucid. Cheers!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey DefinateDefiner! (I replied to your PM)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## habbyster

I'd love to be a part of the class!  :smiley: 
I'm new to the site and have been interested for a while now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome welcome Habbyster!

Here's something to get your started: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/homew...notice-132499/

----------


## Ceridwen

Aww, I'd really like to join your class... I've been interested in Lucid Dreaming for years, though I've never really got the hang of it. I know most of the "theory" but I think that something like this class here will improve my motivation and help me to have more and better lucid dreams. :3

----------


## Caenis

Welcome to the class, Ceridwen!  I find that this class is helpful with motivation, so hopefully you will too.  It helps to see the progress you're making, and to chat with others about your progress and difficulties.  As OpheliaBlue wrote above your post, read the homework thread, lesson one, and make yourself a workbook.  I look forward to reading your posts and dreams.   :smiley:

----------


## Steelecello

I would love to join this class, just to learn more about this. My efforts so far have been fantastic and progressive even in a couple days- I figure I'll put as much into this as I need.

----------


## yuvyuv

I am intersted in signing up for this class

I started this course cause i faild doing wilds (i bought 102 for people who know what it is) and i wasted to much time thinking about lucid dreaming and reading in the internet about it  so this course is great for me to limit the time i think of LD and hopefully will also have success

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Steelecello and yuvyuv, welcome to DVA!  ::mrgreen:: 

Start here and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/homew...notice-132499/

Also, there's a live chat in #DVA tonight at 8pm CST if you want to join!

----------


## yuvyuv

Well i have one question : is every lesson a week ? to start count 7 days from today ?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Well i have one question : is every lesson a week ? to start count 7 days from today ?



When I taught the class the first time, each lesson was a week long. But now it's been modified so that it's user paced, so you can move to the next one when you feel ready, and when you feel that you've accomplished what you wanted from the first lesson. The apprentices and I will be routinely reading the workbooks and dream journals, answering questions or concerns, and guiding you along the way. And you can get even more supplemental assistance by attending the chats, which we have several times each week if you wish.  :smiley:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Hello Ophelia,
 I am very new to the interest in dreams. Well, I have always dreams but had never really kept a dream journal or anything. A few months back I read that the movie Inception was inspired by lucid dreaming. This sparked my interest and caused me to be the awestruck bystander that I currently am. About 2 months ago I tried to keep a dream journal but was lucky to be able to remember any dreams at all. I ended up getting about 5 journal entries in 3 weeks. I got discouraged and stopped with my attempts at learning to lucid dream. I never lost interest though. I frequently checked Dream Views to read about other peoples dreams. I guess what I am getting at is this... I am very new to this and would like to join your class but am not sure if I currently possess the skills required to participate. What are your words on this? Will I be able to partake in your class?
 Thanks in advance, Tyler.

----------


## mattyd

Hi, I would like to join this too. I have been interested in lucid dreams for a while but only recently I have discovered this forum and I have been getting in the routine of writing about a dream a day and doing RCs. So far I've been trying the MILD technique, but no success so far. (End of my school year probably doesn't help either) Hopefully just joining in this class will start my first lucid dream  :smiley:  I know where to start and thanks for offering help with my new found interest.

----------


## thedanknight

I would like to join the class ive been into LD for a while now how can i join the class  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey TylerRoberts, mattyd, and thedanknight, sorry for the delay in responding, long work weekend.

All are welcome to join the class! Here's a link to get you started: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/homew...notice-132499/

And never hesitate to ask me for help at any time  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Woohoo! So many students!  ::D:  The more the merrier!  ::banana::

----------


## Crashyy

I would love to join the class, I have been trying for 8 weeks now.. but still didn't have my first lucid dream with MILD  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Crashyy! I PMed you back  :smiley:

----------


## CaptainCrounche

Hello  :smiley: 
I would like to join the class as well! I found out about lucid dreaming recently and I am very motivated to start practicing. My dream journal is 5 days old and so far I have remembered an average of 3 dreams per night. 

I find it amazing that you people actually take time to tutor beginners!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well, someone here once took the time to teach me, so I'm just paying it forward  :wink2: 

I see you already found the homework thread, so welcome to DVA Captain! There's a #DVA class going on right now by the way, if you're interested.  :smiley:

----------


## Aeolar

Yay! So you're going to like, adopt us all as your apprentices?! Schweet :3

I'd love to join, always good to start back at square one, especially after a looooooong dry spell.

I look forward to your teachings!  :smiley:

----------


## Caenis

Hello Aeolar, welcome to the class!  Haven't you chatted with us a bit in the DVA chat?  I remember seeing you there once or twice.  Good to see you here.

Ophelia is essentially adopting everyone, yes!  She is our LD mama.  I guess you could see yourself as a LD apprentice, yes, but there's an actual DVA apprenticeship too; the apprentices help out with the class and students.

Read the homework thread, and get started!  Looking forward to reading more from you Aeolar.

----------


## apiks

Greetings. I wish to join if you don't mind. I've had somewhat multiple lucid dreams and a lot of semi-lucids since I started getting into Lucid Dreaming and want to improve furthrer. I can't believe that you are still tutoring people though, that's amazing.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey apiks! Welcome to Dream Views Academy  ::mrgreen:: 

Please take a look at these threads to help get you started:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/homew...notice-132499/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/dva-chat-times-132502/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/tutor...lation-133466/

----------


## Traumerei

This is looks promising - I'll check out the homework thread right away!
I learned about lucid dreaming back in December and managed to keep a decent dream journal for a few months, even having two accidental lucid dreams along the way. Sad to say, I lost my motivation after unsuccessful mornings of WBTB.
Now that I'm out of school and able to sleep more, I've made it my goal to get as many LDs in as I can. Thanks for offering help to everyone, I'm feeling really pumped up about this now!

----------


## tehmuffinman

Heyo there. I've been on a several month hiatus from DV and LDing so most of my "skills" have gone to rot. I'm gonna join in on this and see if I can't get somewhere with it. I only had a couple LD's when I was trying back then because some stressful things happened in my life and interrupted my life before I got any good at it but all is well now and I'd like to do better than before.

----------


## smurfman

Hi! Im gonna join this class. I think it'll help keep me motivated. So what do i need to do?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

hey guys, here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/homework-thread-132499/ if you haven't seen it yet

----------


## paigeyemps

Uhmm...is it just me.. or does that homework thread link direct me to OpheliaBlue's avatar? >.< 

hahaha  ::D:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Hahaha, indeed it does!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Uhmm...is it just me.. or does that homework thread link direct me to OpheliaBlue's avatar? >.< 
> 
> hahaha



Fixed.

That... was weird.

----------


## Kraom

Don't know if its too late but, I'm signing up anyway. I've been lucid dreaming for around two years now but I feel that I need to re-acquire my skills because I practiced it off and on and I'm coming off of an off time. But now that schools out I can focus in on my lucid dreaming. Anyways I'll be starting my workbook and dream journal soon.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey 8adj8, never too late, the class is ongoing!

So welcome to DVA and I look forward to reading your journal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sollun

Hey all, I'd like to join this class as I've had little progress on my own and would like to learn the basics. I've been trying techniques to start lucid dreaming for about a year now, with little success. The two LDs I've had have a been brief and not quite that interesting. I think the main problem I've had is that I never really worked on my dream journal, though now I've started to really get into it and my recall, along with the vividness of my dreams, has gone up substantially. I'm very excited about seeing what I can learn from this class, What sort of things should I put in my workbook to start?

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey sollun, welcome to the class  :smiley: 

To start off, you could write your usual dreaming routine: reality checks you use, induction methods, dream signs you've recognized, and some goals would be awesome.

See you around  :Rock out:

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh lol nvm I see you made one already. x)

----------


## eMCLucid

Greetings everyone, I'd love to join this class.  My name is Jesse and I've been interested in Lucid Dreaming for about a year now, but only really started pursuing it about 2 months ago.  I've had 4 lucid dreams, but only one vivid and ongoing one.  I'm also going to start copying my physical dream journal entries into my dream journal here.  I'm very eager to learn more from experienced lucid dreamers!

----------


## Caenis

Hello Jesse, nice to have you in the class!  Read this homework thread and you can make your workbook and such.  I look forward to reading more about your experiences!

----------


## Mercassa

Hello, May I join your class? I have not been practising achieving lucidity for long but I must say, I would indeed look forward to being involved with your lessons. 
Your's Mercassa.

----------


## paigeyemps

HEY MERCASSA YES CAPS RAGE WELCOME TO THE CLASS! GOOD TO SEE YOU JOIN. <3

 ::banana::

----------


## gameRedan

Umm, can i join too ?, i only get 2 LD after 1 month trying and it only last for a couple of seconds  ::whyohwhy:: , so this class is my best bet. I hope i'm not too late.
To all of the other students and teacher, please go easy on me  ::wink:: .

- Dimas

----------


## RareCola

> Umm, can i join too ?, i only get 2 LD after 1 month trying and it only last for a couple of seconds , so this class is my best bet. I hope i'm not too late.
> To all of the other students and teacher, please go easy on me .
> 
> - Dimas



Of course, this is a self-paced class now so anyone can join whenever they like  :smiley:  Welcome to the class. If you've not already, go ahead and make a workbook!

----------


## acelegion

Hey, I would like to join this class. Read up on LDs a week ago and have been trying every day! Hopefully this will give me a little more guidance and set me on the right path... Thanks.

----------


## Mattorix

Hey Ophelia! 
Im interested in joining your class  ::D: !
Just the idea of Lucid dreaming excites me because ive always been a child at heart and always will be so when i heard about Lucid dreaming i was so excited!!! I REALLY want to be able to LD and even today i was trying a WILD and had the most amazing images in my head it was a Boat sailing through a beautiful ocean with a giant moon that almost touched the water and there was a giant green flash and the boat was gone, but for some reason i couldnt jump into the dreamscape as ive never done it before and everything went black like 5 seconds after the boat dissapeared much to my dismay  :Sad: !
Anyways getting off topic here sorry, But i really want to learn how to LD and it seems like a class can really help!  ::D:

----------


## Caenis

Hey Mattorix, welcome to the class!  Glad you seemed to have some success with your WILD last night!  Was that a dream or was that HI?

Read the homework thread, create a workbook, and start posting!  Feel free to ask us any questions.  Good luck man.   :smiley:

----------


## fennecgirl

Hello everyone!

I've been trying to achieve lucidity for a couple weeks or so now. I'm hoping that joining the classes here will help me finally have an LD!

I'm also hoping to get better at doing reality checks; I've assigned cues, but I often forget to RC anyway. I also want to get better at all-day awareness, since I've heard that can help increase the chance of an LD.

Last night, I decided to try self-hypnosis to make MILD more effective, but I ended up falling asleep before I was fully hypnotized. Oops! Tonight, I think I'll try it again, but I'll also say my mantra beforehand, just in case I fall asleep to soon again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA fennecgirl!

----------


## Mattorix

> Hey Mattorix, welcome to the class!  Glad you seemed to have some success with your WILD last night!  Was that a dream or was that HI?
> 
> Read the homework thread, create a workbook, and start posting!  Feel free to ask us any questions.  Good luck man.



It was a HI, but it was still breath taking!  :smiley: 
Where can the homework thread be found?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It was a HI, but it was still breath taking! 
> Where can the homework thread be found?



Here, in case you haven't found it already:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/homew...notice-132499/

----------


## VanHolter

Hello everybody. I really want to join class. I'm 15 years old and I want to have lucid dreams. I'm working hard on it. 2 weeks ago I started to train, but I don't have any results. I can't even enter the "Sleep Paralysis" stage.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey VanHolter! Welcome to the class  ::D:  It's great to have you on board. You can get started with the homework thread so you can start making your very own workbook. CLICK THIS  :3

Good luck! And feel free to ask any questions  :smiley:

----------


## VanHolter

Hey, thanks for the reply  :smiley:  I think I can't make yet any workbook, because I can't remember my dreams and I've never had a lucid dream. I'm trying the best I can to remember dreams and have a lucid dream. Maybe you'll help me (the community).

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I'm surprised i didn't sign up here, ...i thought i did  :Uhm:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm surprised i didn't sign up here, ...i thought i did



maybe you DREAMED you did O_O

also, Welcome VanHolter!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> maybe you DREAMED you did O_O



Now i know why, i did my workbook first and thought that was part of the signing up  ::lol::

----------


## plabebob

Hiya! I'd like to sign up  :smiley: 

I've been trying for about 5 days now & thought this might give me a bit of a push.... I'm really impatient!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey plabebob! Welcome to the class! Check out this HOMEWORK THREAD and Lesson I to get you started.

You can have a look at some of the other students' workbooks to gain more insight and give some feedback as well  :wink2: 

See ya around!  ::banana:: 



EDIT: oh lol nvm i see you made a workbook already  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to #DVA plabebob!

----------


## Pastelpeach

Hi! I would like to sign up for this class, I hope it's not too late  :smiley:  I will start my workbook right away!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Pastelpeach, welcome to #DVA!

I see you already read the instructions, so I'll go check out your workbook in a few  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SirCronus

Hello! i'd really love to participate in this DV acadamy! i've been having trouble getting starting with lucid dreaming and i think this is just what i need. i'm very committed, so i hope you can accommodate me into you time! cheers!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey SirCronus! Welcome!  ::D:  

Check out the HOMEWORK THREAD and LESSON I to get started. Don't forget to make your own workbook! 

Looking forward to seeing you around  ::banana::

----------


## ACMEAnimator

Hi! This may be just the thing i need so I'd like to attend this beginner's class! I'll be sure to start the assignments immediately.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA ACMEAnimator!

Please let me know if you have any questions, and I look forward to reading up on your dreams  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ThePlayer

I don't know if this is the proper place to ask, but is the Intro Class joinable anytime?
Because I won't have internet connection for about two or three weeks...  :Sad: 
I've been into Lucid Dreaming for some time now, I've had 3 LDs so far (2 of them this week  :smiley:  ), gathered every little piece of information from this great site, but I think it would accelerate my process A LOT if I could share my experiences  and learn from highly experienced people directly.  ::D: 
Plus this site has a great community so I'm sure the chat sessions would be fun...  :smiley: 

So if it is still possible to join about 2-3 weeks later (maybe on 12 Aug), then I'm in!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey ThePlayer!

Yes, this class is user paced now, so you can absolutely join at any time.  :smiley:  We'll see you in August!

----------


## ccrinbama

Hey, I'd like to sign up for the class. I'm years out of practice, and want to get back to the basics. Thanks for offering this service!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey ccrinbama! Welcome to the class  ::D:  Good to have you here.

Here are the HOMEWORK THREAD
and LESSON I to get you started.

See ya around!  :smiley:

----------


## varrin

Hello! I'd like to sign up for this class as well. I'm trying to train myself to remember melodies I dream up (I'm a composer).  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hello! I'd like to sign up for this class as well. I'm trying to train myself to remember melodies I dream up (I'm a composer).



Hey varrin! Welcome to the class! HOMEWORK THREAD and LESSON I (just click them) to get you started. 

And ohh, that's really neat! The composing thing, awesome :3

Feel free to browse around the class, see ya and good luck!  ::banana::

----------


## Kingpin72

Hey. I just started learning about lucid dreaming and saw this thread today. Can I sign up for the class?

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey. I just started learning about lucid dreaming and saw this thread today. Can I sign up for the class?



Sure, Kingpin72!  ::D:  Welcome!

You can get started with the HOMEWORK THREAD and LESSON I ;D

We'll be seeing you around  ::D:

----------


## Caenis

Of course you can, Kingpin.  In fact, by writing in this thread, you've basically already signed up.  Welcome to the class!  Click on the homework and lesson links that paigeyemps provided, and you can get started whenever you want.   :smiley: 

Edit:
Paige is faster than me.  I must be old or something.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Edit:
> Paige is faster than me.  I must be old or something.




only by 1 minute! haha

----------


## etek3

hey, I'd really like to sign up, I've never really had a fully lucid dream, but I've been practicing RC's and ada for a while. Is signup still open?

----------


## paigeyemps

Of course, welcome etek3!  ::D: 

HOMEWORK THREAD and LESSON I to get you started! 

Looking forward to reading your workbook :3

----------


## RareCola

> hey, I'd really like to sign up, I've never really had a fully lucid dream, but I've been practicing RC's and ada for a while. Is signup still open?



Of course! Go ahead and post a workbook (you can look at others for ideas on what to include in yours). We currently plan on overhauling the intro class lessons this week so you may want to hold off on that for now, although, if you'd like to get started the current information is still really great! Check them out stickied at the top of this board.

----------


## Vengeance

*I would like to sign up, although i have been dreaming for 2 years I would like to brush up on the basics and I can only do that through discipline. Hence, the need for a workbook*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class Vengeance! Go ahead and start your workbook, and let me or an apprentice know if you have any questions.  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

I can not believe how successful this class has been and how many Workbooks there are!  Good job, fellow DV members!   ::D:

----------


## alexpoles

Used to be a beginner, and then got caught up in other things. But I'm back to start it up again! can't wait to start checking out some of these lessons!  ::D:

----------


## RareCola

> Used to be a beginner, and then got caught up in other things. But I'm back to start it up again! can't wait to start checking out some of these lessons!



Welcome to the class! Lessons are currently in the process of being reworked to make them even better than before. Lesson I is finished and we should have all the others done by the end of this week, so may be a good idea to hold off reading them until then!

----------


## iDreamm

Hello everyone  :smiley: . I wouldn't say im "new" to lucid dreaming, but ive yet to succeed..  :Sad:  I would love to join the class  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

Welcome to the DVA!

As RareCola said in the post above yours the lessons are being reworked. You can go ahead and read over them to get an idea of what's going on and even check some WorkBooks out to see how things work, but be sure to check back within a week to see if lessons are updated with new info.

Pleasant dreams!   :smiley:

----------


## Xyvoch

Hey guys, this is my first post on all the dv forums and just because i want to join the class  :smiley:  I heard of lucid dreaming 3 months ago and now i'm just getting active so it might be good for me to learn in the classes  :smiley:  Workbbok coming soon  :smiley:

----------


## realdealmagic

Welcome to the class  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

Welcome to DreamViews and the DVA!

Take a look over the lessons and even some of the Workbooks. Seeing what other people experience can really help you get working on your goals.

Your Workbook is your own personal space! Use it, post your thoughts, dreams, daily habits and anything that could affect your sleep/dreams. The more you put into it the more you get back.

 :smiley: 

Remember to explore the rest of the forum. There are so many valuable posts in the different sections of the forum and you can learn alot from the other DV members.

----------


## jerlikescats

I'm definitely interested in learning the basics! I'm familiar with them but I'm definitely no where near fluent. I'll write down the workbook in my journal and can ponder and jot down some things while I'm waiting around, doing nothing, ect.! I look forward to talking to others interested in lucid dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## elyuu

I'm interested to join but  ::undecided::  please have patient with me. I'm a slow learner.

----------


## Caenis

Hello jerlikescats and elyuu, welcome to our class!  As the others have stated, you can hold off on following the lessons until next week, but feel free to make a workbook and start posting.   :smiley:   We're also having a few DVA chats in the IRC later today and Friday, so feel free to join us.  I look forward to getting to know you both!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA you guys!

Like Caenis said, we have an irc class in about an hour from when I submit this post. I included your names on a PM list that I'll send prior to the class as a reminder.

----------


## Lahzo

This is jerlikescats. I managed to dig up this account and had my newer one banned. My statement still stands.. I would like to be enrolled in the intro class as a refresher on lucid dreaming!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome Lahzo, welcome aboard!

----------


## jensiboyke

I'm definitely interested in learning the basics! I'm looking forward to do have lucid dreams and explore my second world. I wanna upgrade continues my skills to learn after a long time to other people. I hope I can get with this intro class can get a startboost.

Must I wait after confirmation and agreement to join the lesson for a workbook?

----------


## RareCola

> I'm definitely interested in learning the basics! I'm looking forward to do have lucid dreams and explore my second world. I wanna upgrade continues my skills to learn after a long time to other people. I hope I can get with this intro class can get a startboost.
> 
> Must I wait after confirmation and agreement to join the lesson for a workbook?



Go ahead and post a workbook whenever you like! Welcome to the class  ::D:

----------


## jensiboyke

I will start tommorow, thanks for it  :smiley:

----------


## wackodako

I am new to dreamviews, I joined yesterday, I figured this class would help me succeed with my second lucid dream. I briefly read the thread and figured this was what to do to sign up! Thank you all

----------


## realdealmagic

Welcome to the class you two! Start up a workbook and work along the lessons at your own pace. Don't forget to check out #DVA Chat Times and join us all there for an hour long class in chat  :smiley:

----------


## zaqwsx170

Hey guys. I'd like to sign up as well. I'm pretty much a beginner.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hey guys. I'd like to sign up as well. I'm pretty much a beginner.



Welcome to DVA zaq!

Go *HERE* and follow the directions, if you haven't already

----------


## izzyLD

Hi there  :smiley:  
I'm new to this site but I really like what I see!
I've lucid dreamt on and off for about 2 years now, I had a few books and made up my own sort of regime
I've tried different techniques, natural supplements, and meditation but I let it fall wayside a little while ago and really miss it.
I'm hoping this will help motivate me and I'd like to brush up on how to get started again ::banana::

----------


## Samadhi

I guess I'm gonna join this class too. Thanks to RareCola who brought my attention to this thread btw.  :wink2:

----------


## RareCola

Welcome to the class, both of you!

You can get started on Lesson I -- we're still revamping the lessons, so Lesson III is currently missing and a couple of links in Lesson I are incorrect at the moment, but the base is all there. If you'd like a good list of extra material to follow, you can check out the Tutorials & Resources Compilation. You should find plenty to work with!

----------


## vinny

Thanks OpheliaBlue and Apprentices, I appreciate all the work you guys have done so far. As for me, 
I'm vince aka Vinny and I joined DV about one week ago and was overwhelmed with all the information. I read every article on the homepage and watched a lot of YouTube videos on how to induce sp, wilds or lucid dreams in general.
Although, I understand the concepts of each induction technique, I have yet to master one. Hence, my discovery of the Intro Class. I would love to be able to Lucid Dream and share my stories, and techniques(once that has evolved) , but for now I enjoy the simple pleasure of increasing my dream recall and knowing about this semi-underground world. I like the fact that members here are all very open, informative and curious. Off to start my workbook 
-Vinny

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Vinny  :smiley: 

Can't wait to read your workbook!

----------


## Vap

Hello Ophelia, I am very interested in joining this class. I've been trying to LD for quite some time using WILD. Still no success however, I hope to learn from the best :] DV has been pretty awesome.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Vap! Wecome to the class! Gaaaaaaaa  :smiley:  and welcome back.

----------


## paperplane

Hello teachers!
I'd like to join the class as well. I had my first day at work today after my summer vacation ended, which I spent on learning more about lucid dreaming. So this class is a way for me to keep myself motivated now when I've got a more busy schedule.  :smiley: 
Oh, and the workbook. I'll go start one.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WOW! We got alot of signer-uppers over the weekend, welcome to all of you! I've added your names to a PM list that I send out a few minutes prior to our chat classes. There's one starting in an hour, just FYI, and I hope to see some of you there!

----------


## izzyLD

darn, i must have missed it. wandered into a really bad chat room  x_____o

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> darn, i must have missed it. wandered into a really bad chat room  x_____o



Lol you sure did. Sorry about that.

I'll catch you in the next class  :smiley:

----------


## PlanesWalker

I also would like to sign up for these Dream classes.  I've hit a wall with my experimentation and I could use some help developing my abilities.  Please send me some basics info so I can get started soon. Thanks

----------


## Kaenthem

i'd like to join please,my name is haithem, i live in algeria and i am 15 years old ,i learned about lucid dreaming a long time ago but i didn't tried to achieve it till january 2012,i've been very succssful with WBTB and induced 9 lucid dreams in a period of about 20 days with this method.
after i took a break (lack of motivation and a long preparation for some crucial exams),i'am back,but there's a lot of things going on in my life i'am afraid i can't practise this month,i'll be starting next month,just thought to reserve my place upon you guys  :smiley:

----------


## realdealmagic

> I also would like to sign up for these Dream classes.  I've hit a wall with my experimentation and I could use some help developing my abilities.  Please send me some basics info so I can get started soon. Thanks



Welcome to the class. Read up on the other threads on the class forum such as the http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/beginners-intro-lucid-dreaming-lesson-i-130468/ for all the basic info you'll need.

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome everyone!!  :Party: 

So many students joining, i love it! <3

----------


## VictoReverie

Hello! My name is Victor and i'd love to join the Dream Views Academy! It would be great to have a solid and public record of my work and progress in lucid dreaming, and interact with fellow dreamers.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA Victo!

http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/begin...sson-i-130468/

----------


## melanieb

I've seen so many of you in chat!

Welcome to the DVA!   :smiley:

----------


## Adrenalini

A structured intro to LDs with fellow beginners supported by scheduled chats, progress journals and regular lessons? Uh...sign me up!

You can see a little bit more about me by reading my intro post in the Newbie Zone, but essentially, I'm a complete novice to LDs with a good amount of experience in self-hypnosis. If nothing else, that experience should help me when it comes to keeping still  :Cheeky:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Adrenalini! Welcome to DV and the Intro Class! I love your name haha :3

----------


## Adrenalini

Thanks paige. I'm looking forward to the chat this evening and getting to know you all  :smiley:

----------


## JackShithourri

Hi all, i've read a fair bit of theory (and little rememberance of direct experience)on lucid dreaming,astral projection ect, and feel the time is right to focus on it intently untill successfull.  I've stumbled across some priceless tips in my short span of time here, 1 being "ADA" all day awareness, a real gem.  I'm interested in the class to encourage consistancy and well to have fun sharing the journey with others and theirs too.  Well it's midnight here in uk so i'll do the workbook tomorrow.  Really gratefull i found this place, and i'll see ya around.

----------


## ThyXenocide

I really am interested in having my first LD.  I think about it all day and practice MILD WBTB and WILD.  I would love to join this class.

----------


## RareCola

Welcome to all the new students! Can't wait to start working with you  :smiley:

----------


## Starlia

Hi I am Starlia and I am interested in joining this class to help me understand dream techniques.  Here's a bit about me.  I am new to this sight and new to the concept of Lucid dreaming or rather the theory of it.  I have been lucid dreaming and naturally practising many of these techniques without actually knowing that was what I was doing.  I have been Lucid dreaming since as far as I can remember and look forward to learning and embellishing on these techniques new and old.  Btw my avatar is what I want to look like in my dreams I pieced it together using paint.  Would love to try Photo shopping it.  It accurately represents my dream self personality and likes.

I should mention also that I suffer from mental illness so it is difficult for me to study.  However I plan to go to Uni next year and this might help me get use to studying as well as give me some sense of accomplishment rather then being stuck in this rut iv'e been in for many years.  I don't know my average LD count yet

Though I have achieved a record of 6 Lucid dreams in one night the first night I joined this sight  ::D: 

I'm also proud to say I received my first wings for achieving the advanced task of the month.  I'm sure not an easy task for a beginning Lucid Dreamer.  I was going to post the links for you as well as the task of the year unfortunately i am a new member so cant post links yet.  If curious ask ophellia.  or one of the apprentices. about task of the year and task of the month.

----------


## Starlia

> Don't know if its too late but, I'm signing up anyway. I've been lucid dreaming for around two years now but I feel that I need to re-acquire my skills because I practiced it off and on and I'm coming off of an off time. But now that schools out I can focus in on my lucid dreaming. Anyways I'll be starting my workbook and dream journal soon.



Love your avatar very intense and dreamy





> Hello everybody. I really want to join class. I'm 15 years old and I want to have lucid dreams. I'm working hard on it. 2 weeks ago I started to train, but I don't have any results. I can't even enter the "Sleep Paralysis" stage.



The sleep paralysis stage is scary.  I do it by accident all the time since I was 15though I didn't know what it was.  It began as a reaccuring night mare where I was paralyzed and could only hear my heartbeat.  I learnt to relax and sink through my bed to the void where I would fall faster and faster into a Lucid dream.  It soon became enjoyable but still a little scary.

----------


## Batch

Have been dreaming (and occasionally lucid dreaming) for decades, but for the most part it has been a matter of just enjoying whatever comes my way, and having quite good dream recall much of the time. Though I have also kept dream journals for decades because I often find my dreams interesting, I've never really gotten all that serious about trying to control, program, or otherwise increase the benefits of my dreams. But now that I have this very involved community to work with and bounce off of, going to try and become part of the academy, and see if I can increase my lucid dreaming from an average of once every couple of months to much more frequently.

So here's my 'post a message to apply,' and next I'll go see what I need to do to start my workbook. Already started my dream journal here, and will continue to read, and find out what's next.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA Batch  :smiley:  And 11 journal entries so far, wow! I'll have to catch up on them tomorrow, can't wait.  :smiley:

----------


## Batch

Slightly more than half of them are older dreams, I think only 5 of them were dreamed since I joined here ... had a couple of really good nights, and for about the last three nights, nothing ... but I have been really stressed, so that may be impeding me. Trying to get more sleep tonight, and hopefully will be remembering dreams again!

----------


## paigeyemps

::breakitdown::  ::welcome::

----------


## LucidLex

Hi, I'm completely new to lucid dreaming but i'm excited to get in to it. I've read the intro thread and chatted to some people on the chat room who recommended I do this intro class. So yeah, i'm keen to get involved  :smiley:

----------


## MoonWolfe

I would love to sign up for Lucid Dreams as I am very interested in the basics and would love to learn more & is 100% willing to learn as much as possible.

----------


## FlyingRocks

Hi,

Off and on over a number of years I have had an interest in dreaming, and becoming lucid in my dreams, exploring, etc.  I have a small library of books, a folder on the computer, and put together my own ms access db of dreams.  I have a little over 300 dreams in that journal, and a bunch of word documents of dreams from years ago.  Yet, I have not experienced a true, 'hey, I am dreaming' moment.  Because of a number of constraints, I enter my dreams in the morning or later in the day, and seek to 'remember' my dreams without physically writing them out, before typing them into my dream db.  It works to some degree.  So, I am in quest of the 'catalyst' that will get me to the LD stage and on to exploring.

Thanks for any input, and I appreciate what the course leader and apprentices are doing.

Cheers,

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome LucidLex, MoonWolfe, and FlyingRocks!

Great to have some more new students  :smiley:  I see 2 of you have started a workbook already. Here's *Lesson I* just in case it was missed.

----------


## Starlia

Oy no one welcomed me :,( :p

----------


## paigeyemps

> Oy no one welcomed me :,( :p




AWWW WELCOME STARLIA!!! 

 ::welcome::   :Party:   ::happyme::

----------


## Starlia

thanks paige  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Forumer "areyoume" recommended checking out the Dream Academy in my "introduction" thread.  I love the concept and I'm very excited to meet everyone and try it out.  Just think -- after all these years, I finally have professors that won't be upset that I've fallen asleep in class!   :smiley: 

I've been on a good lucid dreaming roll recently (8 in the last 6 weeks or so) but I'm still a neophyte with _tons_ to learn.  Discovering the art of lucid dreaming has been a profound experience for me and I'm very excited to learn more.

Many thanks to the Professors for taking the time to share their knowledge.  Now... off to do my homework!

Edit: I somehow forgot to mention above -- this is me signing up.   :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Nice to meet you CanisLucidus (lucid wolf?  :tongue2:  )

Anyway, 8 LDs in 6 weeks is awesome, for a neophyte or otherwise. So congrats on that already! I look forward to reading your workbook, journal, and all that jazz.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Nice to meet you CanisLucidus (lucid wolf?  )
> 
> Anyway, 8 LDs in 6 weeks is awesome, for a neophyte or otherwise. So congrats on that already! I look forward to reading your workbook, journal, and all that jazz.



Hey, you're good!  Didn't think I'd have my handle decoded so quickly.   :smiley:   Apparently "LucidWolf" was taken and/or otherwise frowned upon by the forum software.  Fortunately, "CanisLucidus" has grown on me in the last, what, twelve hours?   :smiley: 

Thank you kindly for the gracious welcome.  And is that an honest to goodness lucid dreaming podcast I see in your sig?  Onto my iPod it goes!  I'm psyched to find that such a thing exists.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hey, you're good!  Didn't think I'd have my handle decoded so quickly.    Apparently "LucidWolf" was taken and/or otherwise frowned upon by the forum software.  Fortunately, "CanisLucidus" has grown on me in the last, what, twelve hours?



It was an educated guess  :tongue2: 





> Thank you kindly for the gracious welcome.  And is that an honest to goodness lucid dreaming podcast I see in your sig?  Onto my iPod it goes!  I'm psyched to find that such a thing exists.



You are so incredibly welcome! And yes, it's an honest to goodness podcast (I literally updated the episodes in my sig minutes ago.). We (RareCola and I.. it's his baby) hope you like it, and welcome again to the Intro Class!

----------


## MoonWolfe

thanks for the welcome  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

Hi, I've listened to the first two podcasts (which are really good) and decided I would like to sign up.

I started last summer and started to have a few lucid dreams. I then stopped for about 6 months, tried hard again then stopped after I got one lucid dream. So I'm starting again serious NOW. This class seems perfect for keeping motivation up and progessing  :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

> Hi, I've listened to the first two podcasts (which are really good) and decided I would like to sign up.
> 
> I started last summer and started to have a few lucid dreams. I then stopped for about 6 months, tried hard again then stopped after I got one lucid dream. So I'm starting again serious NOW. This class seems perfect for keeping motivation up and progessing



Glad you like the podcast, and welcome the class!

This class should definitely help with your motivation. Make sure you keep us up-to-date and we'll do our best to provide help where we can  ::D:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Would it be possible to sign up for 2 classes at once? Im already in the general lucid dreaming course but I think I may have bitten off more than I can chew. Getting back into dreaming has really given my arrogance a run for its money, lol. 

I have a lot of lucid and dreaming knowledge. However, I am at about 1 lucid every 2 weeks and basic recall. My last lucid was almost a fully conscious experience, and by that I mean for every successive lucid, it becomes more clear/stable. 

Recapping all the basic dream practices would be a big help for me, and maintaining my motivation is a huge thing as well. 

you guys think this would be good?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hi Chimpertainment, we'd love to have you join the intro class. As I've said many times before, this class is also good for lucid dreamers who want to brush up on their skills. Plus it would be nice to have another student who has had lucid dreams, because it helps the less experienced students (especially in the #DVA chat!).

So, welcome! And please let me or one of the apprentices know if you need any help  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Cool. Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## bliddyo

Hey there, peeps  :smiley:  I'd like to sign up to this. Been trying Lucid dreaming for yonks now, but had no success  :Sad:  Definitely in need of tuition there  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey bliddyo, welcome to DVA!

----------


## Onironauta

Hi everyone, I missed this topic, but I already opened a workbook  :smiley:  
I'd really like to join this class, I am 17. I've just started my experience in lucid dreaming, and I would love to improve my results  :smiley:

----------


## Densetsu

Hello, class!

Hopefully there's still time to participate in this course. Things have been hectic lately and I need to brush up on my skills. Just in case, I'll be setting up a neat little workbook to fill in right about now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome! Welcome to #DVA, and of course it's not too late. The Intro class is ongoing  :smiley:

----------


## Rapterbone

Hey Ophelia! I'm very interesting in becoming your student and a part of this intro course to lucid dreaming. I've been trying on and off to become proficient with lucid dreaming for over a YEAR now, experiencing little success. Hopefully you can guide me in the right direction.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, welcome to DVA Rapterbone!

----------


## paigeyemps

::welcome::  Rapterbone!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome, Rapterbone!  Great-looking workbook already so you're off to a nice start.

----------


## dolphin

Dear OpheliaBlue, I would like to join the Intro Class. That way I can explain the progress of my lucid dreaming skills in my workbook and leave my dream journal for just dreams. That would make me really happy!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Happy to have you join!!

----------


## Squilli0

I've just started LD'ing and I have had little success, normally I gain awareness in the last moments of my last dream for the night, although on several occasions I have DEILD'ed. I was hoping I could join this class to learn more about lucid dreaming. Also, does the course run in a cycle with different lessons or are you referred to a lesson thread based on your current level of skill?

----------


## totoroben

I have just started practicing journaling and reality checks a couple weeks ago.  I read the Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming book and am going to set a timer to wake up 6 hours after I go to sleep.  I am a light sleeper and usually get up about an hour or so before I actually have to wake up.  I am working on being more committed to performing my reality checks and practicing all day awareness.  I feel that having a lucid dream will help me understand more of what it takes to attain them, but I haven't gotten there yet.  Thank you for creating this great class for us!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class totoroben! And kudos to you for reading ETWOLD.

Please let me or one of the apprentices know if you need any help getting started. I look forward to reading your workbook and progress!

----------


## paigeyemps

> I've just started LD'ing and I have had little success, normally I gain awareness in the last moments of my last dream for the night, although on several occasions I have DEILD'ed. I was hoping I could join this class to learn more about lucid dreaming. Also, does the course run in a cycle with different lessons or are you referred to a lesson thread based on your current level of skill?



Hey there Squilli0! Welcome to the intro class. The course has a couple of pre-determined lessons, and you can move up a lesson whenever you think you're ready. The class is user-paced so the teachers and apprentices, as well as the other students, can give you some feedback and comments to help you throughout your progress.  :smiley:

----------


## Squilli0

> The course has a couple of pre-determined lessons, and you can move up a lesson whenever you think you're ready.




Thanks. This really clears things up. I think that's an efficient system that this forum has going on, so kudos  :tongue2:

----------


## totoroben

I've only been on this site a few days and I love it.  Great job with organizing this class moderators!  There is actually hope for civilized discourse on the internet after all!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Hello guys. I am sure you've seen me around before posting some interesting topics in the beyond dreaming forum. As for lucid dreaming I had taken a few weeks off. I was just frustrated. Not just because of the failures, but with my living circumstances. You see. I am living with my grandma at the moment and she loves staying up late. This messes up my sleep cycles and lowers my chance of getting lucid. However I also feel like I am not trying as hard as I could be.I REALLY  want  to get the hang of becoming lucid. I believe that with this class will help me maintain my motivation to do the techniques and become lucid.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hello guys. I am sure you've seen me around before posting some interesting topics in the beyond dreaming forum. As for lucid dreaming I had taken a few weeks off. I was just frustrated. Not just because of the failures, but with my living circumstances. You see. I am living with my grandma at the moment and she loves staying up late. This messes up my sleep cycles and lowers my chance of getting lucid. However I also feel like I am not trying as hard as I could be.I REALLY  want  to get the hang of becoming lucid. I believe that with this class will help me maintain my motivation to do the techniques and become lucid.



Hey Daredevilpwn!  Welcome to the intro class!  ::D:  I've seen you around the site, and I can't wait to keep up with your workbook  :smiley:

----------


## taylord94

Hey Ophelia!
My name is Taylor. I'm 17 and interested in advancing in lucid dreaming. So far I've only had 3 short ones.. and I'm talking REALLY SHORT.. A few seconds at most.
I would like to join the course and I thank you for giving up time to do this for us. Thanks in advance, Tay.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey taylord94! Hey, even short LDs are nothing to scoff at. I'm curious though, do you remember how you became lucid in those dreams? I just want to know because it will help us to help you achieve more  :smiley: 

Anyway I look forward to reading up on your workbook progress!

----------


## taylord94

> Hey taylord94! Hey, even short LDs are nothing to scoff at. I'm curious though, do you remember how you became lucid in those dreams? I just want to know because it will help us to help you achieve more 
> 
> Anyway I look forward to reading up on your workbook progress!



My first experience, I was going to sleep as normal. I had no intentions of having a lucid dream. I remember closing my eyes and for a split second I seen a light bulb. It was very clear, and I just ignored it until I fell asleep. Well, in this dream, I was in a hospital.. It was completely white and hazy.. All of a sudden I said, "I'm dreaming!" and instantly I felt like I was placed into my dream body.. Like, I felt a rush.. That was my first experience.. I just kinda looked around and it crashed.
My second experience, wasn't so pleasant. I just became lucid suddenly.. I was in my room and by my bedside. I saw myself sleeping beside my dream-self. It was a very dark purple setting and just unsettling. Outside of my door I heard demonic laughter and shadows of the events going on outside of the door. I just sat on my bed, afraid to go out, until my dream crashed. Even though this sounds like an OBE, I don't think it is due to the demons.. Idk..
My third lucid dream, I remember seeing the color green as I was in the HI stage (mind you I wasn't too aware of what was going on.. I was hanging by a string of consciousness!) and I just made that green into grass.. The next thing I knew, I fell out of the sky onto grass in a park.. I then remember seeing a circus and stuff.. I completely forgot to stabilize the dream or whatever as I was touching all the stuff, just to prove that I was in control and the dream crashed.

----------


## wannabeotaku

Hey there, just firing off a quick message to join classes. Been trying to lucid dream for a while and I'm goin' nowhere fast so maybe I just need someone to guide, I dunno. So... yeah, hello there everyone.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey there, just firing off a quick message to join classes. Been trying to lucid dream for a while and I'm goin' nowhere fast so maybe I just need someone to guide, I dunno. So... yeah, hello there everyone.



Welcome wannabeotaku!  ::D:

----------


## wannabeotaku

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Klesa

Hey there Lucids, ::D: 

My name is Ella, I am 24 and I would really like to join this class, as I am extremely interested in learning how to have lucid dreams.Thank you so very, very much in advance. :smiley:

----------


## taylord94

> Hey there Lucids,
> 
> My name is Ella, I am 24 and I would really like to join this class, as I am extremely interested in learning how to have lucid dreams.Thank you so very, very much in advance.



Hey Ella, welcome to DreamViews!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class, Klesa  :smiley: 

Here's where you can start your workbook, and let us know if you have any questions: Intro Class Workbooks

----------


## Keela

Looking so forward to this class!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Looking so forward to this class!



Welcome, Keela!  ::D:

----------


## Zach113

Hello! I would love to sign up. I have not had a lucid dream, but I'm currently working on dream recall and am very excited to get started. Count me in! If you need to PM me for any reason, feel free to go right ahead, and I'll reply as soon as possible.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey, welcome to DVA Zach! We've got a great team here to guide you on your way to lucidity. Just start a workbook and a dream journal if you haven't already, and feel free to PM me or anyone in DVA staff for any reason as well  :smiley:

----------


## SterlingCooper

Came across this lucid dreaming yesterday when googling my ability to control my adrenaline. This website caught my eye and this lucid dreaming might be the answer to the end of my nightmares. Looking forward to learning a lot from you professor. Than you.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay, welcome to the Intro Class SterlingCooper!  ::happy::  I'll go check out your workbook now

----------


## SterlingCooper

Ok sounds good, keep in mind though, I'm really not sure how well put together it is.  Please feel free to critique. I'm really looking forward to this LD.

----------


## Zyangur

Cool  :smiley:  . I joined back in January, and could be a little further in my progress, but for some reason, I just lost interest in LDing for the longest time. I've had a few DILDs since I stopped focusing on it, but I really want to be motivated and get back into this. I'm sure that this will help me! I'd love to join the class, and I'll go ahead and start up a workbook now.

----------


## paigeyemps

WELCOME SterlingCooper and DragonMaster!  :smiley:

----------


## balinup13

Hey Ophelia! I was wondering if I could join your class. I have been trying to LD for about 3 weeks but still no luck yet! However, I have vastly improved my dream recall :smiley:  and I always do my reality checks!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Academy balinup!

I see you started a workbook so I'll go check it out now..

----------


## tracfone1

Hi everyone! This class seems really interesting and I would like to join ^o^

----------


## salma123

Hi. I'm Samantha. I want to lucid dream and join your class! Thanksss!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey tracfone and salma! Welcome to the intro class. Go ahead and start a workbook and dream journal if you haven't already

----------


## Frozenbullies

Hey, if this is still going on I would love to join! Lucid dreams have been an elusive phantom for me and I want to be able to get them more and have more control. I guess this would be a great way to start.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey, if this is still going on I would love to join! Lucid dreams have been an elusive phantom for me and I want to be able to get them more and have more control. I guess this would be a great way to start.



I love how you referred to it as an elusive phantom.  ::D:  welcome!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hi Frozenbullies, welcome. Here we make it our aim to make lucid dreaming much less elusive.  :smiley:

----------


## Booney

Guess it's time for me to sign up as well. Will make a proper introduction in my workbook.

----------


## Frequent22

I would like to sign up too, i have been lucid dreaming before and then i stopped. Now i kinda miss it, and it would be great too learn how to again  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome welcome!  ::hug::

----------


## Killgore

hullo, I'm Killgore, the craziest (hopefully) canadian you will ever meet. I have had four psuedo-lucid dreams and one lucid dream. I'm (clearly) new here, and I am relatively new to all this crazy knowledge about dreams. I really want to learn more, and I look forward to the chance!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A Hawai'ian Canadian? That must be how pineapple and ham ended up on pizza  ::chuckle:: 

Anyway, welcome! Go ahead and start a workbook if you haven't already. I see you already started your dream journal, so yay I'll go check it out. Just give me or one of the *apprentices* a yell if you ever have a question

----------


## Iokheira

I was a member on this site years ago, and recently saw it in my links and got interested again. I've had some lucid dreams before, but nothing was ever really stable. I've been having trouble remembering my dreams because of a terrible sleep schedule, but I want to try.

My name's Ashley, 19, college student from Texas.

----------


## kjarva

Hi all,

I've been a dreamviews member for a good while, have had some lucids but lapsed quite some time ago and would love to get started again! I do have a dream journal from ages ago and have no problem starting that up again - looking forward to this class and can't wait to get started!

----------


## LonelyBeliever

Please let me join the class as well  :smiley: 

Actually I'm really interested in dreams before and my biggest desire is to exploring the world of dreams..To be honest I think that it can only be achieved by strict meditation like the Tibetan monk  ::D:  and yeah I'm not one of the mediation type (only a few minutes I already lost in my mind)..That is when I stumbled across about the LDs..I'm very new in this but hopefully I can learn more about dreams and the dreams world itself..

For now I'm starting from the basic that is the dream recall and for starter I will try to at least writing 1 dreams recall per day..
They said that Ignorance is a bliss..And yeah my ignorance has made me losing my awareness in life  :Sad:  but now I'm trying to practiced the All Day Awareness and hopefully it can increase my level of awareness

I'm not really sure on how to start my own work book  ::roll::  but yeah I'll do it after I already figured it out  ::lol:: 

I'll be in class soon..And looking forward to learn~~

----------


## Tenacious

Hi everyone, I would like to join this class if that's okay, as I feel it will only help me in my journey to lucidity.  :tongue2: 

I've read through all the lessons, and will be starting a work book soon.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Tenacious! Look forward to reading your workbook  :smiley:

----------


## VividDreams

Hello I would like to enquire about the possibility of joining your class? I was directed to the dream academy by another forum member and after looking at some of the classes available, yours seems like the most suitable for a beginner like myself.
I've been keeping a dream journal here on an off for a few weeks now. Although not everyday and less so recently as my dream recall hasn't been as great but I'm sure it will pick up again.
I will follow the steps outlined regarding the lessons and the workbook and go from there :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, welcome to the class VividDreams!

----------


## Sirus

Ms. Blue
Mr. Cola,

Greetings, 

I just listened to your Podcast today and thought I'd pay you two a visit and enroll in the course. 

Prepare yourselves, we have a lot of work to do.

respectfully,

Sirus

----------


## paigeyemps

> Ms. Blue
> Mr. Cola,
> 
> Greetings, 
> 
> I just listened to your Podcast today and thought I'd pay you two a visit and enroll in the course. 
> 
> Prepare yourselves, we have a lot of work to do.
> 
> ...



This intro post gets an A+

 ::banana::  welcome!

----------


## quietness

I wanna join  :smiley:  I've been attempting LD for a long time, but only had minimal success  :Sad:  I joined another course before, but I got so busy and had to let it go.  :Sad: 

I hope to focus on the basics and get them right before I explore more techniques.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey quietness  ::D:

----------


## quietness

Hi, Paigeyemps  :smiley:  And thank you for leading me here  ::D:  I was pulling my hair off trying to find access to the DJ, when I checked my profile and saw your post there  :smiley:  It led me to this tutorial ^_^

----------


## Santoryu

Hey guys,
I'd like to enroll in this class if possible, seeing as I've been practicing lucid dreaming for some time but without any real direction or success. So hopefully I can benefit greatly from this.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro class Santoryu! Go ahead and read lesson 1 and start your workbook, looking forward to it  :smiley:

----------


## Michael073

Hello Dreamers  :smiley: 

I would like to join the intro class, it's been 2 days since i registered on this forum and know what the phenomenon 'Lucid Dreaming' means.
I am so curious and dedicated to start LD'ing!

Hope to learn more about this amazing phenomenon every day..and night.
I already made a Dream Journal on my computer, and looking forward to make a Workbook and always update my work and progress.

Thank you, <3

Michael  :smiley:

----------


## reddite

Greetings everyone!  ::content:: 

I'm very interested in joining this class! I've, like Michael073, only been a member for a few days but I'm still very driven.
A DJ has been made on here, hell, even since I registered here I seem to remember more of my dreams .. o-o

My workbook will be up soon enough, have a nice day! ^-^

----------


## Kael Seoras

I would like to join this class.

----------


## iceTwy

Hola everyone! I'm going to take a shot and try out this class. I've been on DV for quite a while but I was inactive for a whole lotta time, but last night I had a non-lucid dream which I thought could've been amazing, if I could have taken control over it. There we go again, I'm back into the race!

----------


## Zaven

Hello! I'm interested in joining this class. I have goals in mind and would do a lot to accomplish them. Learning from the best here would be amazing and greatly appreciated.

----------


## Namii

Hi Ophelia, I just registered to DV today after recently reading about LDing on a reddit AMA about it with references to this site. I definitely want to sign up for the intro class if it is still possible I'm just unsure since I seem to have arrived late for the beginning but I am willing to do anything i can to catch up! I have no experience with this at all but I am determined to experience a lucid dream as soon as possible! I've been reading non stop for a day or two about some of the basics on the subject via tutorials. I found this thread after my curiosity led me from Puffin's profile to yours, but anyway I just want to thank you and the apprentices for lending your knowledge!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Alright, welcome to the Intro Class new students!!

Go ahead and read *Lesson I* and start a workbook *here* if you haven't already. Looking forward to working with y'all!

----------


## Warpflare

Hello! I`ve been interested in Lucid Dreaming for a few year`s,  but never did anything about it except read a few books. But then I had a few experiences with Sleep paralysis after a naps and my interest was rekindled. That was about 10 months ago. I`ve been struggling along on my own till I found this site a month ago. I can`t get on often, or for long, but I`de like to master I all can in relation to Lucid Dreaming. [email protected] had 4 lucid dreams, 1 WILD and 3 DILDS. But only in the WILD did I have good control over myself.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Warpflare, welcome to DVA!

You know, you're not alone. I hear from alot of members that their LDs are better, clearer, or are more controlled when they WILD. And I personally have good luck with attaining lucidity when I take naps, or even just sleep in late. So anyway, make yourself comfy, and start a workbook thread here to post your progress: Intro Class (OpheliaBlue RareCola CanisLucidus Chimpertainment Xanous)

Also, read Lesson I if you haven't already: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/begin...sson-i-130468/

----------


## blackbirdrising

Hello, my name is Carolyn. I'm 42.  I want to take this class to learn more about dreaming, and the emotional issues that cause blockages, nightmares, sleep paralysis.  I've been helping people understand symbolism in their dreams since I was a little girl. It was something that I was fortunate enough to be raised for. One of my grandmother's was a medium and she started teaching me how to interpret dreams when I was old enough to talk to her about a dream I had. I must have been about 4-5 years old. From what I've been reading so far, I've been lucid dreaming since I was a child and I didn't know this was something people "tried to do."  I've taught classes while I was asleep (in astral defense), astral traveled, visited people who were far away. I dream in vivid detail, with color, smell, taste, everything. If I'm dreaming of hitting the brakes, I wake up feeling the brake pedal under my foot. Sometimes I see myself in dreams (I always appear to be about 30 years old for some reason).  I've flown a few times (again, finding out that people are "trying" to do this is weird).  I have no experience in the lingo of lucid dreaming though.  The abbreviations - its a totally new language I'm going to have to learn as I go.  Suddenly I feel like I'm walking into that first day of German class, 27 years ago in high school!  So anyway, thats me. I hope its ok for me to join.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA blackbirdrising! Sounds like you're a natural, that's awesome.

That's cool that you have skill in dream interpretation. We have a subforum for that here that might interest you: Dream Interpretation . Your insight would probably be beneficial there!

This Intro Class might be a bit too beginner for you actually, but you're welcome to participate. We pretty much just cover the basics, which you can read in the lessons (Lesson I: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/begin...sson-i-130468/). And here's a link to the acronyms, to help you with some of the forum's lingo: Acronym List - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

We also have a subforum that covers astral projection and other beyond dreaming topics, since we don't really get into that in this class: Beyond Dreaming . That should be enough links to reading material for ya  :tongue2:  . Enjoy!

So Wilkommen! Und aufwiedersehen  :smiley:

----------


## blackbirdrising

Thank you very much! I'm already diving into the "Beyond". Auf Wieder!!!

----------


## Jawad

Hello!
I want to be a Lucid Dreamer. I have experience of 5 Lucid dreams from past 1 year. And I am struggling for lucid dreaming since 6 months. But still failed. Nothing got and couldnt found anyone to help me. But after visiting this thread I hope now I can reach to my goal. Thanks
Please let me know from where should I start now? And What is my home work to submit you?
Thanks
Jawad

----------


## SleepingBrony

Hello,
I am very interested in starting the class ^_^

----------


## SaxtonHale

This class seems like a great idea. I just recently got back into this site and this would keep me motivated while learning to have lucid dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class SleepingBrony and SaxtonHale! If you want to get started, here's a link to Lesson I, and a link to post your workbook:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/begin...sson-i-130468/
Intro Class (OpheliaBlue RareCola CanisLucidus Chimpertainment Xanous)

----------


## creo44

Hello. I've dabbled in dreamwork off and on for the past four years or so and have recently returned with new resolve. This class seems like it could be of great help  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome back creo!

See the post above you for links on how to get started. And please let me know if you have any questions  :smiley:

----------


## neuralswarm

I'm looking forward to this class to keep me motivated and focused on specific goals!

----------


## Spikezombie

Hi Ophelia,

I'm relative new to lucid dreaming, and I would like to start here. I want to learn to be able to control dreams and such, due to the fact I wish to stop having LDs that end immediately after it becoming lucid, through being tickled. (To death, or something like that.) But that's just the beginning, I want to enjoy dreaming.

----------


## TheObserver

Hi Ophelia, 

I would be really interested in joining you class. I have been into lucid dreaming and astral projection for a while but recently I started to put a lot more effort into lucid dreaming and it has been paying off. I feel like I'm really close to breakthrough and this class I think would help me achieve that! Also I would like guidance on dream control, for the limited LD's I have had the dream faded for I forgot I was dreaming  :Sad: .

----------


## BossMan

I would also like to join this class, please expect a workbook from me.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA neuralswarm, Spikezombie, TheObserver, and BossMan!

Go ahead and start your workbooks, and PM me if you have any questions  :smiley:

----------


## Woodstock

I've been here for almost a year now, and I've still only had about a dozen lucid dreams! I'm going to start working hard now, I expect 2 by the end of this year. My goal for my 16th birthday in May is at least 2 every week.

----------


## Adi

Just got turned onto lucid dreaming by _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_ by Stephen LeBerge, and although I have only had two, I think I am going to love it. I believe I have had lucid dreams before, but it hasn't been until recently, when I started writing my dreams down, that I actually remember the ephemeral things! I'll start a workbook soon, and hopefully we can all work together to ramp up our lucid dreaming capabilities.  ::D:

----------


## myles

I'm in need of guidance and motivation to keep on track, and this class looks like exactly what I need. I would also like to join.  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi guys, welcome  ::D:

----------


## RedeemingMonk

I have come seeking guidance lol. Having trouble getting lucid was told this was the place to be.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA RedeemingMonk  :smiley: 

You may start your workbook *here*, and read the lessons in the stickied threads on that page as well

And keep a look out next week on the *Chat Times* thread. Now that the holidays are almost over, I will be scheduling weekly classes in irc again.

----------


## andrewgies17

Hey-

I'd love to start Lucid dreaming right away, thanks for starting the DVA. It's exactly what I need!  :smiley: 

-Andrew

----------


## rumpel

Hello! I'd like to start as well because it's extra motivation!  :vicious:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA rumpel!

Looking forward to your workbook, per our chat  :smiley:

----------


## iPaula

Hello,
I'm new to this forum and I would really like to join this course.
I hope it will help me to control my dreams better and enjoying lucid dreaming even more.

----------


## plmnko098

Hello. 
I'm new to dreamviews and lucid dreaming in general really. I am interesting in joining this class in hopes that it will keep me motivated and focused on succeeding with lucid dreaming.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome iPaula and plmnko098!

----------


## binnen

Hi! I'm binnen and i'm interested in joining this class and becoming better on lucid dreaming!

----------


## Aeoneth

Just signed up.  Hoping I'm not to late to the party here and join in on this class.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome binnen and Aeoneth!

The class is ongoing Aeoneth, so you're never too early, nor too late for this party  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Hey, I saw the DVA and figured it would be a good idea to come check it out, and I would like to join the class ^.^

I heard about lucid dreaming a year ago, but I never looked into it. I always thought it was fake. But about 2 months ago I decided to look it up, and I saw how awesome it looked. I gave up after 2 weeks, because I was mostly busy, and my mum thought the idea was ridiculous. But a couple of weeks ago, I randomly had about 30 seconds of lucidity, before I got too excited and lost it. So now I'm motivated to keep at it until I can have them frequently.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class, and congrats on your first lucid!! We'll show mum, won't we.  ::happy:: 

Also, nice name.

----------


## Bansheet

Hey I've been around DV for a little month now I believe. I have yet to have my first lucid dream and I blame it on lack of consistency which I think this course will help me with. Making a workbook now, please scold me if I don't go to bed early!  ::biggrin::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class Bansheet! Better get to bed early or else  ::nono::

----------


## jhcullen

Hello every one!

My name is John and I am a 21 year old college student studying abroad in Barcelona Spain. It is fair to say that my workload is not as rigorous as it would be if I were studying at my home university. The next three months presents a unique opportunity for me to learn how to become a lucid dreamer. I am joining this forum to stay motivated and to join forces with others. 

I look forward to this journey and I am glad I found this site.

----------


## Buckey

I'm very interested in this course, and would love to join the class.  :Shades wink:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Buckey!

Let me know if you have any questions about getting started  :smiley: 

Nvm I see your workbook :p

----------


## Nova357

Hello I was hoping to join this class, Ill try to start a workbook later tonight.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome Nova, and welcome!  :smiley:

----------


## swiggityswag

Hey! My name is Bailey and I'm 14 years old. I would love to join this class so I could have a motivation on my journey to have lucid dreams. I'll start my workbook later when I have some free time on my hands.

Thanks!

----------


## oneiroer

Hello, I'd like to join the class.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Glad to have you both mahoogie and oneiroer!

I look forward to reading your workbooks  ::happy::

----------


## Jayarftw

Hey, I'm Will. I've been really into lucid dreaming for the past two weeks, and I would like to join the class. I have a plenty of free time, and I will start my workbook ASAP  :smiley:

----------


## MyCooky

Hey I also want to join. Usually I have school, but right now I have 1 week holidays.
Going to start my Workbook thread now. 
I hope this will help me staying motivated to do my DJ, etc.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay, great to have you two sign up Jawarftw and MyCooky  ::happy:: 

Don't hesitate to ask me if you have any questions about the class

----------


## Amneth

I'm posting in here to join [:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class Amneth!

----------


## Linkelynxy

Hey, I'd love to join aswell! I used to be really into lucid dreaming around 2010 (hence the 20-something lucid dreams listed on my profile), but I lost interest in it after a while.
I kept thinking about it occasionally though, and a while ago I got a lucid dream out of nowhere where I did a reality check even though I hadn't done one in over a year. It was so intense it made me want to start lucid dreaming again, so I decided to start from scratch!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, welcome back Linkelynxy!

----------


## Astaire

It would be a great privilege to join this class. I'd love to become a master of lucidity. I really don't have problems controlling dreams, it's just I usually fail making one. I want to dream of deities!  ::D:

----------


## PennyRoyal

Hi, I'm Penny. You may call me Warren if you would prefer  :smiley:  I am interested in joining the class, which is the purpose of this post. Looking forward to getting more deeply involved with the world of Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA, Astaire and PennyRoyal (aka Tasho and Warren)

I look forward to checking out your workbooks  :smiley:

----------


## billyboy1999

Hey, my name's Will and I want to join your class. I was into lucid dreaming a few years ago for a month or so, and I managed to have 1 DILD in that month. Recently, I've been interested in lucid dreaming again and I want to learn more. I'll start my workbook right after posting this.  ::lol::

----------


## azoller1

really looking forward to joining this class, i really love this website and would really like tp have a lucid dream, actually i want my first one real, bad so expect a lot of questions from me! lol :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class billyboy and azoller!

----------


## SpiceRack

Hi Professors, apprentices and students,

My name is JJ and I just joined this forum.  I have had two lucid dreams in my life, several years ago, and am now finally turning my curiosity about that event into a potential hobby/compliment to contemplative meditation and spiritual journey.  

Glad to be a part of this academy!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome JJ! Lucid dreaming is the best hobby there is: it's free and takes no time  :smiley:  look forward to getting to know you

----------


## SpiceRack

Thanks, Ophelia.  I went ahead and created a workbook and had an awesome experience in dream journaling for my very first time last night (which I describe there).  I have had this odd feeling of excitement thinking back on this dream throughout the day now.  It has a certain flavor to it, this memory, different from remembering things from waking life.  It has a secretive, excited quality to it.  Like it is somehow even more real than reality since it was ALL me.

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome to the Intro Class, new students  ::D: 

Let the torture dreaming commence!

----------


## Phased

I am interested in joining the program  :smiley: 


Do I just post a work book and go from there?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Do I just post a work book and go from there?



Yep! And welcome  ::happy::

----------


## Phased

Thanks!

----------


## filipk

I'd be glad to join this!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, welcome flipk!

----------


## lbkali2710

hello!,
A lot of people referred me to this class so hope it'll motivate me to work harder on obtaining lucidity, I have been trying to become lucid using WILD mostly as it is the way i remember lucid dreaming as a kid, but in general all my lucid dreams have not been that clear,I look forward to meeting new people and learning a lot more  :smiley: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class Ibkali! Let me know if you need any help getting started  :smiley:

----------


## Ubeenfrimponged

I'd like to join this. What next ?

Do i create a workbook or do the admins create one instead.

----------


## Layl

I would like to join as well ^_^
Just to be on the safe side I guess I'll wait with creating a workbook till the question above me is answered

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome you two! And yes, please feel free to get started on your workbooks.

I'm about to read through them as we speak, so I'd love to see what you got!  ::happy::

----------


## NCFragola

I would love to join in on this!

----------


## covlad96

I think I will re-join if thats ok? I want to start fresh with a complete new workbook, I'm basically a newbie again anyway haha

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey, wb covlad!

You can start a new workbook or use your older one, doesn't matter.  :smiley:

----------


## Texture

I have 200+ lucids under my belt, but I'm unhappy with the quality and duration of some of them. Thought I'd give this a try, just to get on a normal schedule and see how my motivation and dream recall will be improved.
Cheers, Texture

----------


## ArashMiniStar

Hi
i would like to join this class.but i just had one LD in my history and my english is not very good  (i don't want to say that i am going to english class for 3 years!!) ::D: 
if you let me i am ready to start  :Shades wink: 
thank you

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey! Welcome to the class NCFragola, Texture, and ArashMiniStar! Going to check out your workbooks now  :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

If I join this class, do I have to post here every day, or as often as I can?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> If I join this class, do I have to post here every day, or as often as I can?



Hey PostScript!

The class is self-paced, so you can move from lesson to lesson whenever you want. So no, you don't have to post in your workbook every day. Though the more often you post, the more often you'll get feedback from us, and therefore quicker results. Would love to have you in the class anyway. You're a great LDer already, and you'd be a wonderful inspiration for the more beginner students.  :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

All right then, I'm in!  ::D:  I'll make a workbook soon.

----------


## ares25

I would love to join! I will start my workbook tomorrow!

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome guys  :Party:

----------


## FrozenValkyrie

I'm in.  I've been on and off lucid dreaming for like two years, and I want to make a commitment.  I just joined DV, though I've lurked for quite a while, so that was step one.  Baby steps, right?  Anyways, I'ma make a workbook and see where this takes me.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, happy to have you FrozenValkryie  ::happy::

----------


## yrwgabwgadrwg

Hello Ophelia! I've been into LDing for quite a while now but haven't gotten any success (excluding one LD). I'd like to join your Intro Class just to give me that boost I need to get into the meaner stuff!

Thank You (Huge fan of the podcast!)
yrwgabwgadrwg

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, welcome! Will go check out your workbook now  :smiley:

----------


## Lowie

Hello Ophelia, I'd like to join the class  ::D: 
I just joined the forum today and I think this class is a good way to start with lucid dreaming  :smiley: 
I'm going to make a workbook now.

Thank you!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great, welcome Lowie! Look forward to working with you and your lucid endeavors  :smiley:

----------


## Lohtur

Hello OpheliaBlue.  :smiley:  I tried a few times to LD but without success. I really need to learn the basics and do things slowly, so I would like to join your Intro Class. I'm going to make my workbook right now.  :smiley:

----------


## Tiernan

Hey!  :smiley: 

Ultra excited to lucid dream, the idea of a class is pretty sweet. I'll start up a workbook.  :smiley: 

Thanks in advance!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Lohtur and Tiernan!  :smiley:

----------


## sweetdreamer1

Hey all! I've been having trouble with LDs. I've had a few DILDs but I really want to learn to WILD to have LDs whenever I want. I'm going to make my workbook now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hey all! I've been having trouble with LDs. I've had a few DILDs but I really want to learn to WILD to have LDs whenever I want. I'm going to make my workbook now.



Welcome sweetdreamer1  :smiley:

----------


## Nightingale42

hey, i'm in.  i used to DILD constantly when i was a kid - usually induced by nightmares.  i've had a handful in the last 5-10 years, and would like to make it a regular thing. ^_^

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Nightingale! Welcome to the class. I just posted in your workbook  :smiley:

----------


## TheBigZ

Hello Dreamers  :smiley: 
I am TheBigZ and am a somewhat new member to the forums after haveing a talk with some friends lucid dreaming became a topic after hearing about this topic i became extremly interested in it
i have not posted for awhile due to being busy but after some thinking i have decided to join this class to assist me with my dreaming endeavours  :smiley:  i will start up my workbook and am looking forward to working with Ophelia and others  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So happy you could join the class BigZ! Look forward to checking out your workbook  :smiley:

----------


## Arkadast

Well I've decided to join this.
Today I got myself a proper dream journal (I usually use the dream journal app on my phone) And I'm excited to join this class.
I'm not sure what to say now. I've had 3 lucid dreams  :Shades wink:   :Rock out:   :Rock out:   :Rock out:   :Rock out:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Arkadast! I remember you from irc.

Welcome to the class, and congrats on the lucids so far. Prepare for more!

----------


## agressivebong

Hey Ophelia, my name is Richard. Also known on here as agressivebong. Random name I picked out from a generator on the internet because I have a hard time deciding which username I should be. Its too bad it spelled it wrong but whatever  :Cheeky:  Anyways I heard about you on the podcast and you directed me here to DV. I am excited to have my first lucid dream because I hear about all the potential things you can do! I am looking forward to these classes! It will be like college except hopefully I wont drop out like I did college!  :wink2:

----------


## bemistaken

Hello fellow dreamers!

Glad to be here and look forward to understanding lucidity.  I have had 2-3 (by accident) in the past and want to gain more control over them.  I look forward to understanding what is happening to me and I aspire to learn all I can on this subject. Can't wait to get started!   ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome bemistaken!  ::happy:: 

I PMed you back but I see you already started your workbook. I look forward to reading it!

----------


## FriendlyFace

I'm enrolling myself... time to get serious about this lucid dreaming stuff. Looking forward to it!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome FriendlyFace! Wow I love your sig pic..

----------


## MusicDragon

Hello! I am MusicDragon and although I've technically been a member of this site for a little more than a year, I was never able to become active until now. Dreaming has been a big part of my life and a source of inspiration. I took up lucid dreaming once, and was fairly good at it, but it has been a while since then. I am ready to return and have bought my dream journal. I think this class would be a nice way to get back into the groove and perhaps learn a thing or two more.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome MusicDragon! Go ahead and start your workbook here when you're ready: Intro Class

----------


## JayZen

Became obsessed with dreams and practicing. Would love to join the classes OphelliaBlue. Let me know , and im not sure what to do about the workbook but im going to try it right now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, welcome to the class JayZen! Checking out your workbook right now

----------


## xXironshadowXx

Hey id love to learn!

----------


## Interestingness

Hi there!

I was directed to start a workbook after some PMs with Xanous, would really love to start LDing!

I'll post up some more info in my workbook, which I'll get round to making real soon  :smiley: 

Tom

[edit] Do I have to have started LDing in order to start a workbook? I don't know of any dream signs, reality checks etc. that'll work for me just yet!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Tom! Glad Xanous recruited you  :smiley: 





> Do I have to have started LDing in order to start a workbook? I don't know of any dream signs, reality checks etc. that'll work for me just yet!



This is a beginner class, so you don't need any experience to start your workbook.

----------


## Sibyline

My new friend bemistaken is taking this class and led me here.

I have been lucid dreaming at irregular intervals all my life, but I would like to be able to induce LDs more often, and also to improve my control of them. The first LD I remember was a WILD, and I was about 5 years old at the time. I was afraid of the sensations then, but now that I understand what they are, I'm quite comfortable with this way of entering LD. But of course it would be nice to get to where it is second nature and DILDs just happen spontaneously - and of course excellent recall is a must.  :smiley: 

I have dabbled a bit in summoning and using vocal commands. Both with some success. I need to get better at remembering what i intended to use the lucidity for, once I'm there.

I'm looking forward to learning!  ::reading::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome the the Intro Class Sibyline!

----------


## Darkswerk

Hey Ophelia, I'd love to join the class.

I have been getting more into Lucid Dreaming lately and have had a few simple ones but I am really looking to gain more experience and further my knowledge. So joining this class would be perfect for me!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Darkswerk! Go ahead and start your *workbook*

----------


## Nicho

I think I'd like to take this class. I have been attempting lucid dreaming for quite some time now, but I find I lose momentum every now and then. My dream recall is often very good, as indicated by my Dream Journal.

I think it's about time I got serious about it, otherwise I'll never get anywhere and I think, I hope that enrolling in a class here on DreamViews could be just what I need. Something to help me stay focussed and on point.

I look forward to learning what you may have to teach, I am regularly on DreamViews and always sifting through tutorials and threads looking to learn as much as I can.

Thanks in advance,
Nicho...!

----------


## Miskingo

I'd be very interested in starting the class. I had gotten fairly proficient with LD previously, but after taking several years off, it's taking a bit to get going again. My recall is coming back quick, so I am hopeful. I'm thinking that this class will be enough motivation to get me LD'ing again! Thanks!

----------


## illusionust

Hi! I have never had any luck with lucid dreams (in fact I've only had one that I can be sure of - DILD), but I was just directed here. I am genuinely interested in taking your class! Thanks a lot!

----------


## Kromagno

Hi, i was directed here by Chimpertainment, i've created an account here yesterday, i'll create an workbook to detail more 

Thanks in advance for all the help, people here are very warm

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class Nicho, Miskingo, illusionust, and Kromagno!

----------


## Herch80

Hello Ophelia

I am interested in joining the intro class to improve my lucid dreaming skills.

I have been reading and rereading Stephen LaBerge's Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming as well as some other books and sources. And who doesn't like Stephen Berlin's Lucid Dreaming TV podcasts? Lol Then I came across the DreamViews podcasts, which led me here.

 My dream journal is growing and I have a list of dream signs in addition to trying reality checks often as well as a strong intention and motivation to have the ever-elusive lucid dream.

However, I have reached a point where I need guidance and support. Considering I am self-taught, perhaps I have missed something or am doing something wrong. Which is why I'd like to get involved in the academy and read all of the wonderful and helpful information here.

Thanks

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome Herch, welcome!

Start a workbook *here*.

----------


## LadyLoki

Hi,

I just joined the forum, and I'm excited to start the intro class. Will create a workbook shortly.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Look forward to it LadyLoki, and welcome  :smiley:

----------


## BlairBros

Hi my name is BlairBros and I would love to be part of this! I am hoping to one day be able to lucid dream pretty much every night, but I know that will take a long time and lots of work. I hope this will be the place to start learning how to achieve that!
I spent about a week fascinated with lucid dreaming around a month and a half back, and had my first (and only!) LD 5 days after starting, although I was only lucid for about 20 seconds before a false awakening. I kinda lost focus after that, but I am drawn back here and have decided to try harder this time because now I know the rewards of lucid dreaming. Also I really need to improve my recall from rock bottom to something decent  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome BlairBros!

Congrats on having that first LD last month. We'll help you achieve more, as well as get that recall back up. Go ahead and start your workbook *here*.

----------


## sumys

Hello to all dreamers,

I am so excited to be here and be able to talk about this, because it is not possible to do so in my physical home. I would be called a freak:-) I see there are many new students so if there is not enough teachers it is absolutely OK for me to wait. 
About me:-) I heard about this topic 3 month ago for the first time. I was a little bit startled and read some material on internet. In that very first day I had a very vivid (I mean super vivid:-)) LD during an afternoon nap. It really has changed my mind. It was so astonishing and real that for the first time in my life I had questioned the reality we all have been living in. Since then no LD, even if I tried. I read LaBerge's books about LD, Monreo s Far journey, W. Buhlman book about astral traveling and many internet stuff. Also I sometimes listen to binaurual beats. I have been working on my dream recall last week and so far I have been succesfull (1,5 dream recall a day). On the other hand I really suck with meditation. I just cant calm my mind enough and let go my internal dialog :-/
Really looking forward to work and discuss with all of you.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hello to all dreamers,
> 
> I am so excited to be here and be able to talk about this, because it is not possible to do so in my physical home. I would be called a freak:-) I see there are many new students so if there is not enough teachers it is absolutely OK for me to wait.



Welcome sumys! No worries, there's always room for one more student!





> About me:-) I heard about this topic 3 month ago for the first time. I was a little bit startled and read some material on internet. In that very first day I had a very vivid (I mean super vivid:-)) LD during an afternoon nap. It really has changed my mind. It was so astonishing and real that for the first time in my life I had questioned the reality we all have been living in. Since then no LD, even if I tried. I read LaBerge's books about LD, Monreo s Far journey, W. Buhlman book about astral traveling and many internet stuff. Also I sometimes listen to binaurual beats. I have been working on my dream recall last week and so far I have been succesfull (1,5 dream recall a day). On the other hand I really suck with meditation. I just cant calm my mind enough and let go my internal dialog :-/
> Really looking forward to work and discuss with all of you.



Congrats on the LD, that's awesome! We'll have to figure out how to get you to repeat how you did it. And don't worry about meditation, I'm not really any good at it either. I LD in other ways. Anyway, start your workbook *here* so we can get you LDing again.  :smiley:

----------


## galentorsk

Hello there

I've been searching around for ways to control my dreams and I found "Lucid Dreaming". At first I thought it was just fake but after I found this forum and saw how many posts people had made and confirmed that it was actually working I got really intrested. I read some guides on how to aquire a Lucid Dream and I found out that there are a couple of alternatives, such as asking yourself if your hand is looking normal or if you can breathe if you cover your nose with your hand. I've never really tried this out in a dream or anything since I found this out today.

I've had a lucid dream once though. I don't remember anything of it, I just remember that I realized that I was in a dream and I could do anything I would. The thing is that I think it would be awesome to be able to control your dreams but I have some questions before I start doing these things.

Can it get to the point that you don't know if it's a dream or reality?
Does this in any way affect the way you get waken up? eg. The alarm clock rings but I'm in my lucid dream so I don't wake up. (Since I have to get up early in the morning and go to school)
Can this in any way cause any harm to your brain?

Other than that I look forward to working with you all and I hope this will become a really fun and experienced journey.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class galentorsk!





> Can it get to the point that you don't know if it's a dream or reality?



Sometimes what can happen is that you are lucid in a dream, and then lose lucidity. But one would have to be clinically insane or on drugs to confuse waking life with a dream. So I think you're safe there.





> Does this in any way affect the way you get waken up? eg. The alarm clock rings but I'm in my lucid dream so I don't wake up. (Since I have to get up early in the morning and go to school



No. In fact, more often than not, a lucid dream ends before you want it to. And even in my most intense lucid dreams, an alarm clock, or even my boyfriend brushing his teeth woke me up.





> Can this in any way cause any harm to your brain?



Again no, lucid dreaming is a completely natural process. In fact, psychiatrists encourage lucid dreaming to help patients with nightmares and other psychological issues.

So if you feel comfortable enough to start this class, then you can create a workbook for yourself *here*. If you have any other questions or concerns about lucid dreaming, or the class, or even the forum in general, please don't hesitate to ask me or another member of our staff.  :smiley:

----------


## moonlightress

I would love to join this class. Do you have to have had an LD to join? Do I just start a thread for my workbook and use the headings in the first post of this thread? What happens next? Is there even a place left in this class; there seem to be so many?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I would love to join this class. Do you have to have had an LD to join?



Hey moonlightress, you don't have to have had an LD to join. Many intro students started here without any experience, and ended up having their first lucid dreams here  :smiley: 





> Do I just start a thread for my workbook and use the headings in the first post of this thread?



Yes ma'am. Just go *here* and click on the "Post New Thread" button for your workbook. You can title it whatever you want, and use other students' first posts as a template.





> What happens next? Is there even a place left in this class; there seem to be so many?



After you start your workbook, I or one of the Apprentices will reply and help guide your way to lucidity, provided you read and follow the lessons. And while yes, there are many students in this class, there's always room for one more. If there's ever too long a delay in getting one of your questions answered, please PM one of us directly. That way your concern doesn't get overlooked.

So welcome to the class moonlightress!

----------


## WizardWoldy

Hey I just joined and I'd love to take your class, sensie please.

----------


## moonlightress

Thanks so much.  :smiley:  I have created the thread. Are the lessons the "Beginner's Intro to Lucid Dreaming - LESSONS I - IV"? stickied   here?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thanks so much.  I have created the thread. Are the lessons the "Beginner's Intro to Lucid Dreaming - LESSONS I - IV"? stickied   here?



Yep!  :smiley:

----------


## ScottR

Hey Ophelia, 

I recently got back interested in lucid dreaming after an extremely vivid dream experience induced by Calea Zacatechichi (the so called "dream herb", which I've heard conflicting reports on but so far its been helping me) and decided to dust off my old Dream Journal. I came across your podcast a few days later and after listening to them I would like to join this class. I'll be making a workbook and starting on the lessons soon. I'm looking forward to working with you and having more lucid dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Scott!

While I don't tell people what they can or can't take to help induce lucid dreams around here, my only advice is just not to become dependent on supplements to attain lucidity. That way you don't have to rely on anything outside of YOU. We all have the power to induce lucids naturally, but to each his own respectfully.

At any rate, start your workbook *here* whenever you're ready. Thanks so much for joining DVA  :smiley:

----------


## Salamus

I am super interested in becoming an expert in lucid dreaming.
I accidentally stumbled into it when I misused the term lucid in place of the word vivid. I became obsessed with my own dreams and really started to wonder about them. Unlike most people I sort of just knew that dreams weren't "real" for lack of better term and I didn't have nightmares. I actually didn't have any big fears so instead of learning how to lucid dream I sort of just went through a weird phase of knowing I was dreaming and not becoming lucid. Anyhow I started having really weird dreams again when I spent a night in the hospital and it progressed to where I was starting to wonder whether dreams or life was the true reality and after buying Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LeBarge and reading everything I could I figured that I had the know how I just needed a community and a way to keep focused and not lose sight in gaining this amazing ability. 
This website is so great in what it has done for the lucid dreaming community and I am excited to take part in this class! 
Thanks so much :smiley: !

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to DVA Salamus!

Remember, if you know you are dreaming WHILE you are in the dream, then you are lucid. Plain and simple. Beyond that, then you have different levels of clarity, vividness, control etc. But you got the main part down already so congrats there. Even more remarkable that you have been able to use this to avoid nightmares.

Anyway, go ahead and read the *Lessons*, and start your workbook *here*.

----------


## fifthdawn

I'm very excited to start my first LD class.
I would like a seat in the classroom please, here is my workbook: http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...-workbook.html

----------


## Ipwnedx

I'm extremely eager to start with this Lucid Dream class. I've been interested in Lucid Dreaming for over a year, and just now I am starting to get into it. 

Anyways, I will create a workbook soon.

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Ipwnedx! Look forward to your workbook  :smiley:

----------


## Sasso0o

Hi, I would  like to sign up  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Sasso0o! Checking out your workbook now  :smiley:

----------


## Sasso0o

Thanks  :smiley: , My Workbook is still empty, but before I see the Academy forum, I posted about my first possible experience, I would like to hear your opinion about it, as I used no techniques, it just happened, so I dunno if that was Lucid Dreaming or not.

I can't post links yet so this is the part of the link after the dreamviews.com
fixed
-OpheliaBlue

http://www.dreamviews.com/introducti...ml#post2026511

----------


## Raivess

I'd like to sign up to the class! I'll start my workbook once I've posted here. I look forward to learning from everyone!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Raivess!!

----------


## Skabre

Hi OpheliaBlue, and everyone else!

I'd like to join the class as well ^^! 
I'm really sorry, in my eagerness to join I made my workbook ~ But forgot to sign up first! 

I look forward to being part of the class!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You too Skabre  ::happy::

----------


## Coolcat1711

Hi OpheliaBlue, I'd be interested in joining the class as it always seems that I'm right on the border of a WILD but can't figure out where to go from where I am.

Plus, maybe I can find some other way to LD that suits me better.

----------


## Beefteeth

Seems to me that this is the best place to start. I'll be starting a workbook and lessons after I post this. I'm really dying from excitement to get back into this. Apparently, that's a good thing when it comes to achieving lucidity. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to gaining some insight and knowledge that I've been missing out on all this years, and really try and develop a technique that suits my needs; instead of reading, more or less, generalized guides that may not always take into account unique situations or problems. 

Also, thanks for taking the time out of your life to do this us. Very much appreciated.

----------


## Silverlight

Awesome, exactly what i was looking for! Off to start my workbook right now, so excited!  ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class Beefteeth and Silverlight

----------


## Nelzi

Hi OpheliaBlue and helpers!

I would like to join the class. I think this will help me focus on consistent effort and to overcome laziness, so thanks for doing this  :smiley:

----------


## Sibyline

Another Dane in the house.  :smiley:

----------


## reveriemyst

Hello, I'd like to start a workbook to hopefully keep me on the right track of what I'd like to accomplish as far as lucid dreaming goes. I think this will be just what I need.  :smiley: 

Am looking forward to making one. (When I can.  :Cheeky:  So much time, so little to do. ..Wait. Scratch that. Reverse it.  :tongue2:  )

(Btw Sibyline, I love your avatar picture.  :smiley:  So pretty! I'd love to have a dream about that place.)

----------


## Merro

When will be the next class? I've been getting back into Lucid Dreaming for while but having some time struggling, Had some successful LDs the past weeks but haven't been able to fully control them. When will be the next class and what do I need to do to sign up? I missed Sundays class.

----------


## TheSirGaGa

Hello Dreamers!
I am interested in joining the class. I have been a member of DV for a while but have not dedicated the time I should to lucid dreaming. I think joining the class and focusing my time on it (like I do in college) will help me to have a lucid dream and also make lucid dreaming an everyday aspect of my life. I am super excited to get started and would like any help possible!  :smiley:

----------


## SoccerTees

Hi OhpeliaBlue
Im new to lucid dreaming and find it to be a very interesting topic, I've already had a semi-lucid dream the day I found out about lucid dreaming, I attained it by using the SSILD technique. I'm very interested in joining the class and to expand my knowledge of lucid dreaming, I want to be a part of the community and I find this a good way to start.

Thanks for reading  :smiley:

----------


## Kactus

Hi OpheliaBlue and the Dreamviews community! Looking forward to taking part in Class :smiley:   thanks for the fantastic resource. 
i started LD a few months ago now and would love to learn more, i have a dream journal underway for the last three months
and had some LD success with the WBTB and Wild methods found in your forums. 

Looking forward to taking part!
all the best
Kactus

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Intro Class Sirgaga, SoccerTees and Kactus!

----------


## Dreamhollow

Hey Ophelia! Brand new to LD but I'd love to learn how all of this works! S I'd love to join the class!

----------


## sprada

Hello Ophelia!
I'm a complete noob to LD.
I had a couple of spontaneous Lucid Dreams more that 15 years ago. 
Recently while reading an awesome book (Surely you're Joking Mr. Feynman) I found out about Lucid Dreaming and this forum.
I so want to be able to Lucid Dream.
Looking forward to learn from you  :smiley:

----------


## DreamSkater101

Hello!
I have been quite unsuccessful with Lucid Dreaming in the past.
Around 5 years ago I first learned about Lucid dreaming and started studying about it, I did a lot of research and learned a lot of techniques etc... I kept a dream journal for about 7 months and got to a good stage where I could recall and write down between 5-8 dreams per night. I would reality check and got very close to Lucid dreaming. I did Lucid dream a few times (but not with much control).
Anyways, I got busy with work, college, university, life, friends, moved in with my boyfriend (who I am still living with)... I stopped putting time into Lucid dreaming and stopped keeping a journal. 

I am back now and I really want to take it seriously this time.
I am determined to learn how to Lucid dream! 
I really look forward to learning from you, I would love to join your class!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class dreamskater! Don't worry, the first lucid dreams often tend to be short and lacking in control. Nothing a little practice and persistence can't cure. And you found DV and this class, so you'll be getting the best of the best in terms of help, ideas, methods and suggestions. Plus your own cheering squad.  :wink2: .

Thanks for your interest!

----------


## Hwen

This is me, signing in  :tongue2: 
Posted this in the intro thread
"Hello all! I used to be on here quite a bit a long time ago, but then got all distracted and fell out of the habit, and I'm STILL not good at lucid dreaming yet.
Anyway, I've decided to step up my lucid focus again. I mean come on, it's like having a personal nightly Holodeck! And not just have it for fun crazy stuff, I'm also a writer and I'd like to be able to meet my characters and visit the worlds I'm writing about and get to know them better.
I think my problem was I'd convinced myself lucid dreaming is too hard, I knew too much about it.
So, I'm starting over. I'm forgetting everything I thought I knew and hopefully get rid of the roadblocks as well. This was also a fun community that I enjoyed participating in and I'd like to get back to it."
Someone recommended this class, so I'm going to give it a shot! Looks like it could be helpful  :wink2:  (Forgot to mention, the few lucid dreams i have these days crash pretty much instantly)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, welcome back Hwen! Glad you could join the class  :smiley:

----------


## lenaatmidnight

Hi OpheliaBlue, 

I would love to have opportunity to participate in your class and learn from you. I got interested in lucid dreaming about a year ago and have a had a few lucid dreams since, but I could use a little extra help! I've been recording my dreams and researching lucid dreaming so I feel this is a good start. Thank you, I can't wait to take part.  :smiley: 

~Lena

----------


## Bharmo

Hi OpheliaBlue and the rest of you!
I signed up in DV like one year ago. I have had some LDs in the past but want to get regular at it. I've been waiting for a proper time when I can devote LDing and the DVA the effort it deserves, and guess what? The time never comes, I'm always so busy, and I decided now is as good a time as any other will be in the near future, so why postpone it? I will work at it as much as I can.
I already reviewed lesson I and wrote my first workbook post, and I'm going straight to post it!
Thanks!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome back then, Dreambh!

----------


## Cushtard

Hi Ophelia, I am really very interested about learning the Lucid dreaming basics, I have not yet managed to become lucid and I would very much like to.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Cushtard! Gonna check out your workbook in a bit.

----------


## Jakso

Hi OpheliaBlue! I just created an account and I would like to join your class. I have never had a LD, but i would like to learn the techniques to have my first.

----------


## BlkTreeFore

Hello, OpheliaBlue,
I have been trying to have a LD for the past four years with little success. I read about your talents and journal entries and wanted to join your intro class. Here's hoping for LDs in the near future!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome Jakso and BlkTreeFore! Look forward to working on lucid dreaming with you  :smiley:

----------


## humbee300

Hey, OpheliaBlue:
I wanted to try to retrain myself in order to obtain dream lucidity. I would like to join your classes if you want me.

----------


## quorthonafull

*Hi. I'm not new to LDing (in fact, I took a couple of DVA courses like three years ago, but I never had a big success), but I'm ready to come back and become a regular lucid dreamer. I'll forget all I learnt about LDing, start from scratch again and give the best of me!*

----------


## Blizzardsky

Hi! I'm relatively new to the whole Lucid Dreaming thing. I have had maybe 2 or 3 LD's before, but never knew what they were or that others had them too. My goal from taking these classes is to become as good of a lucid dreamer as my best friend who lives a few hundred miles away from me now. She is great at it, and has been trying her hardest to do some joint dreaming with me, but as soon as she starts seeing or hearing me she always loses it. I feel like if I could become a lucid dreamer too I would be able to help her and maybe we could even meet up in cool places or go on adventures together. I've always been great at remembering most of my dreams even without having any sort of dream journal. And even if I do realize I'm dreaming, there isn't usually much I can do anyways. Thanks for the help and I'll try my best in the class!!

----------


## Anyonenormal

Hey everyone,
brand new to this whole realm of things.  So I'm looking forward to learning how to do all of this =)  I'm glad theres a place where everyone can help each other out.  looking forward to joining the class.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome humbee, quorthonafull, Blizzardsky, and anyonenormal!

Wow, we're getting alot of signer-uppers!

----------


## Sjagy

Hey, 
...One hour long monologue just passed for this post, there _are_ many reasons why I'm here. In the end I\m just really, really thankful to _you_ for all of this.

Sincerely yours, me
Bon _dreaming_

                                                                                   ?

----------


## Yossarian22

Hello  :smiley:  I'm Yossarian22 and I made an account today. I'm not new to lucid dreaming, I unwillingly perform DILD's, sometimes I can even induce a WILD. But my lucid dreams are very unstable. i like to sign up to your class to improve my skills. I'm looking forward and I started even my first DJ entry.

Cheers  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

Hello OpheliaBlue,

I am Anju from India. I'm 24 years old. A fashion designer, fashion writer and painter.

Though I had read about lucid dreams a long time ago, I never really knew it's a skill that could be learnt and practised... until recently.

So, a month ago, I decided to learn lucid dreaming. I started by making a dream journal and doing reality checks. I've managed just 3 semi-lucids so far. Not a proper vivid lucid dream with control.  :Sad: 

I'm very glad to have found Dreamviews where I can get expert guidance on this! So here I am, signing up for your classes. I'm determined to give it my best shot!

Looking forward to learning a lot from you  :smiley:

----------


## Sman98

Hello OpheliaBlue! BrandonBoss gave me an advice to join in some classes and here I am. I heard about the LD'ing one year ago. For 1 week I had my first lucid dream, but after 1 month I stopped to think about the LD'ing and now I want again to have LD's. 

_Thank in advance_ for your help :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## KaseyFitz

Hey OpheliaBlue. I'm interested in joining the class. I've not had a lucid dream before, only one semi-lucid. I've been researching for a couple of months and now I feel it's time to put all the theory into practice. I've got a DJ, but not on DV. Looking forward to leaning from you.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class, Sman98 and KaseyFitz! Glad you already started your workbooks.

And since we're on a new page now, I wanted to remind anyone who signs up here, that we have a new thread for the Intro Class: *http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...o-class-q.html*

If you have any direct questions for the Intro Class Staff, that's the place to ask.

----------


## sshayshayy

hello! hopefully im in the right place I wanted to sign up for the intro class. My name is shay ive always been interested in dreams. Sometimes ill be dreaming and know that im in a dream. I read up on it and it brought me here! so my goal is to learn as much as I can about lucid dreaming and be able to have some control!  I look forward to it :smiley:

----------


## Illium

Hello! I've been looking for a structured LD class like this for quite some time, so count me in. I'll keep this short because I'm eager to start on the course!

----------


## AmbientXplosion

Hi OpheliaBlue! My name is Amanda. I am new here, and new to lucid dreaming. I have became "kinda" lucid a few times. I have very vivid dreams and pretty good recall most of the time.
I am excited to be here and sign up for classes!

----------


## CosmicVision

Hey, I'm CosmicVision, a brand new member on the forums, and I wanna join in too. I haven't had a lucid dream yet, although I've been close several times (in both WILDs and DILDs). Well anyway, I'm looking forward to it!

----------


## Kamskun

Hello OpheliaBlue and Other Apprentices, I would really love to enroll in this class as well, Since one of the most fundamental things I lack in this whole endaevour of mine to achieve LDs is Organization. so I would love to get started ASAP, I have known about Lucid Dreaming for a very very long time now, but unfortunately I only decided to indulge few days ago, I already have a dream journal in the form of a Cellphone Memo app, I would love to Decide the most efficient technique suitable for me, based on some heuristic data and advice from the seniors, I also do Yoga(Isha Yoga) and am pretty confident about mastering this, but I do believe this form of guidance would be very convenient. so Looking forward to my training sessions. Thank You.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Holy crap, where did you guys come from?? I came home from work, and BOOM!  ::shock:: 

/me takes a deep breath...

Welcome to the Intro Class sshayshayy, Illium, AmbientXplosion, CosmicVision, and Kamskun!! Look forward to working with you all  :smiley:

----------


## Pinkey209

Hello OpheliaBlue! My name is Pinkey. I have been doing research pn Astral projection and Lucid Dreaming for the past couple weeks. I have been heavily researching Lucid Dreaming and I am really interested into perfecting my techniques. I LD'd 1 time acccidentaly when I was younger. Not since I have started practicing. I have a dream journal next to my bed. What do I need to do to get started?

----------


## AsleepNoMore

Hey OpheliaBlue,

I've been listening to the PodCasts - they're great! 

I want to start the Intro Class. I've created my Workbook and DJ.

Thank you for the support.

AsleepNoMore
 :Shades wink:

----------


## GTom

Hello everyone! I became interested in LD'ing a week ago after spontaneously discovering that I was in a dream. It hooked me up and I read some tutorials in the forum and just in 2 days after the spontaneous LD I achieved my first LD via DILD technique. 3 days later I got another one with WBTB + MILD (after failed WILD) and I've been practicing awareness as written on tutorials.

I'd like to sign up, but just a question, my upper secondary school (Year 12) is starting soon and I have my Matriculation Examination (similar to A-levels), so is it OK if I'm not that active?

I've started my workbook. I have a hand-written DJ but I plan to copy them to Dreamviews later.

----------


## Maiza

Hi Ophelia, I'm Maiza, and I want to sign up for the intro class! I've stumbled upon lucid dreaming a few years back, had a semi-lucid dream and promptly forgot all about it due to a lack of commitment. This time I will commit (I hope..) Interested in LD for its functional uses and creativity. It will be very trippy if it could be attainted. Starting my dream journal a few days ago, going to post that workbook thread soon. Thanks for taking me on XD

----------


## Pickman

Hello Ophelia Blue, I just posting to ask to be signed up to the Intro Class.  I have been wanting to master lucid dreaming for a while, so structured lessons like this sound like the sort of thing I am looking for.  I have been keeping a handwritten DJ for a few months now, but I need to sort my sleeping patterns out and start practicing a technique consistently.  I'll just go ahead and post my workbook now if that's okay.  Looking forward to working on this.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Omg it happened again, you guys are breeding!!  ::chuckle:: 

Welcome Pinkey209, AsleepNoMore, GTom, Maiza, and Pickman to the Intro Class! Start your workbooks *here* if you haven't already, and don't forget the *Raise Your Hand* thread, if you have specific and or urgent questions. Don't want your posers to get lost in a sea of workbooks.

Dream On Guys!

----------


## NinjaTurdle

Hey there! I'm not actually that new, but a few months ago I had to put the idea of lucid dreaming to one side because of studies and school, and as a result my dream recall and awareness has taken a pretty big fall. I would love to sign up to this class so i may hopefully get back in the front seat and i hope that committing myself to this class and my dream journal will improve my chances of success  :smiley: . I'm yet to have my first "proper" lucid dream and i hope to make a ton of new friends here ^^ (Everyone i've told about lucid dreaming now thinks i'm crazy  :tongue2: ).

Thanks in advance!  ::D:

----------


## SGilley

Hello, my name is Scott and I'd like to sign up for this class because I haven't had a lucid dream yet and I feel like this would be a good place to learn!

----------


## jarjar

Hello peoples, I'm jarjar. I'd like to join the class. nuff said

----------


## nicromno

Hey Ophelia. I haven't been on here for a while, almost a year now. The reason for my leaving was the fact that I sort of lost hope and I think it was because I didn't try hard enough. I got tired of counting my fingers and constantly asking myself 'Is this real?'. But now I wanna get back into it so, if you will have me, I'd like to join this class. I think I've already forgotten most stuff.

----------


## Icyice

Hello there. I've been lucid dreaming off and on for a while now. I'm not exactly a beginner or experienced, but I figured I may as well try a class to help in learning more.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class jarjar, nicromno and Icyice! Look forward to reading your workbooks  :smiley:

----------


## SubCulture

Can I sign up? I've had several lucid dreams, but they've been spontaneous, not using any technique. And they haven't been long or vivid at all.

----------


## Lightcaster

Hello! I have had very limited sucess with lucid dreaming, but I lost motivation. I hope joining This class helps! :3

----------


## Kaotic

Just gonna post and say I would love to start this course. It sounds like it'll help me out quite a bit with beginning Lucid Dreaming again after a year long hiatus.

----------


## achillevassallo

I am Achille Vassallo and extremely interested in the lucid dreams Ive had about 1 very lucid dream and after that I have had about 7 semi-lucid where I know I am dreaming but not to the point where I can change the environment completely just influence other characters with my thoughts but I feel like I got stuck on a trend mill so just wanting some extra pointers and create habits where I notice I am dreaming or what to focus my detail on in dreams besides dream signs unless thats the only way.

----------


## lucidcastle99

hey i think i should start here have a good grasp of what lucid dreaming is hardest part having dreams

----------


## rccrease

Hello, I would like to learn how to dream lucidly and, towards that end, enroll in your introductory class.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome all new students! Please read the lessons and start a workbook. Also, we hold live #DVA classes in irc every Wednesday. Please PM Chimpertainment for exact times. Finally, please visit this thread if you have immediate question or concerns: http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...o-class-q.html.

Look forward to working with you guys!
Ophelia

----------


## CGtraumfabrik

*Count me in*

Hi OpheliaBlue, my name is Christian and I'll try to be a good student :nerd:

----------


## Brigid

I would like to sign up! I've been on DV for a while, but I've never done a class before ... I've had a few very short lucid dreams, but I'd like to get much better at attaining them. I think my problem is that I tend to go through periods where I totally give up. But hopefully doing this will help me stay motivated. So, looks like a good place to start!  :smiley:

----------


## Jinxinator

I've been lurking here as a guest for a while, so I've decided to sign up! I'm interested in joining Intro Class. I would love to learn a lot more about lucid dreaming in general and this seems like the way to go!

----------


## Keitorin

Not too late to join? :3

Like Brigid, I've been on DV for a while and never participated in a class. I've had about 10 lucid dreams from the first time I discovered lucid dreaming and DV in 2008. I don't think I really tried to lucid dream much, I just wanted to get better at recall and having more meaningful dreams, which is still how I feel now. Lucid dreams are great, but I want to have more meaningful non-lucid dreams as well.

I have a lot of things that I'm interested in so it can be hard to focus sometimes, but I have more discipline and experience than I used to. I still worry about doing something wrong or missing something, so it's hard for me to join a class.  ::|:  I'll do my best though, because I know how nice a lot of the teachers/people are here! I listen to the podcast as well~

----------


## Tinytankard

Hi, I'd like to give this a shot. I just joined today after having been on these forums as a guest for a few weeks. My problem is I can't even get started because I can't remember my dreams. In 3 weeks I have 2 dreams I can even vaguely remember so that is the extent of my DJ, 2 entries.

----------


## FrozonNinja

Hey OpheliaBlue, I'm just letting you know that I am very interest in this intro class and will start immediately. I've been trying and trying to become lucid and I have only managed one true lucid dream that didn't end within five seconds. I am hoping to be able to become lucid within my dreams quite often by the time this is over. Thank you very much for putting the effort into this site, the classes, and the podcasts!

----------


## arbiterspartan

Hey OpheliaBlue, I was directed to your class here as a starting point. I'm really looking forward to starting this. In general I'm a pretty "good" dreamer; I've got great recall (it's rare that I _don't_ remember a dream) and on occasion I'll get a lucid dream. However I'm hoping to increase the number of LDs I have, and also be able to control them with much greater ability.

I can't wait to get started with this course!

----------


## Brizzl

Hello! I'm just about to post my workbook. Can't wait to get started.

Hoping to have fun and vastly improve my dreaming skills

----------


## Rosnic

Hello OpheliaBlue! I'm extremely interested in your intro class and I can't wait to learn how to control my dreams. i've never had a lucid dream but have tried before on a few occasions. on a recent attempt I found this website and I'm looking forward to learning. Im gonna go start my workbook now.

Very excited for this course!

----------


## viperouge

Hello everybody! I am very interested in the intro class. I have been reading a lot about lucid dreaming but I was never able to experience one. I hope that this class will help me reach that goal!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class guys!

The lessons are self-guided so read at your own pace. After you start your workbook, please refer to this thread for specific questions: http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...o-class-q.html

Also, we continue to hold weekly classes in irc. Chimpertainment hosts them on Wednesdays usually at noon, pacific time. Simply join chat and type /join#DVA to enter. Please PM me or Chimp if you have any issues joining.

Thanks for your interest in the class, and sweet LDs!

----------


## shayne233

Hello! I've decided to enroll in this intro class after hearing about it in the _Episode 2_  podcast. Hopefully this will keep my on track and keep my motivation consistent, which seems to be my biggest struggle.

EDIT: Also, OpheliaBlue, I was listening to that podcast while preparing dinner, and you began recalling your experience with trying to recall waking life memories within your dream, and remembering clearly that you made a chicken dinner that night, and I listened to this as I was cutting up chicken which I thought was interesting and funny.

----------


## TheRoom

I like to join this class as well, thanks.

----------


## Antoia

I'm interested in joining this class  :smiley:  It seems like a great way to keep myself motivated. Hopefully this will help me have my first LD.

----------


## OryxDreams

Hi OpheliaBlue! I am really looking forward to joining this class. I have been trying on my own for a few years now after I unintentionally had an LD. It's been too long and I'm struggling. I don't want to regret not learning this when I am old and sleepy

----------


## pnb1

Hey, my name is pnb1 and i would like to finally learn lucid dreaming. I really need some discipline, because i fail learning LD for about a year allready

----------


## Ondrapp

Hi OpheliaBlue,
I would like to join your class  :smiley: . I had one LD one year back, where I managed to fly and now I would like to start again. I think this class could make me more motivated  :smiley:

----------


## Stagnzl

Hi there im stag and im interested and want to be able to lucid dream, sign me up  :smiley: !

----------


## Wanderluster

Hey, there. I've been interested in lucid dreaming for quite some time and I think I've accidentally done it a few times too. Very interested in learning more from this class so sign me up.

----------


## SterlingCooper

Going to be starting intro class...again.. Started a few years ago and sort of forgot about it, but my dreams have been... disturbing and just uncomfortable lately and I'd really like to try this again. Thanks.

----------


## Dickie

I'd like to start this class - I've tried to LD on and off for the past 10 years and finally want to crack it this time. Fingers crossed a bit of structure will help!

----------


## JeraldTa

I would like to do this Intro Class . I have never follow any method before so I think this is a good try and will help me reach my goal faster !!  :smiley:   ::D:

----------


## StephL

Hi Ophelia - I´d like to take part in your intro-class as well!
Thank you for doing this - I´ll start a workbook next door and a dream-journal.
I really believe, that - like Dickie said - a little structure will help me to keep at it and not let it drop out of my awareness again.
Looking forward to it!
smile.gif

----------


## MsElizabeth

Hello OpheliaBlue, I've had some lucid dreams in the past and would really love to learn how to induce them on my own instead of waiting for them to happen as they usually do. I would like to join the class! But since I'm new to this page, could you give me the basic information on the class? And is it too late to sign up? Thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## glassp

I would love to join, making thread now.

----------


## Cheysdreamer

Also new and would love to be involved with this! I have been lucid dreaming for as long as I can remember and I'm currently 21. I thought it was all normal until high school psychology, where I learned most people do not just do this. Really didn't understand the concept of it until just a few days ago when I joined this site. Quite fascinating! My lucids are more common than not, for me they just happen so its rather hard to explain. I basically just know I'm dreaming, however, I am still tied to the real world morals and expectations. I can fly in dreams and transform into a wolf and hawk but that is it. Occasionally change the dream world around me but usually it is me that I affect. Let me know what I can do and I will sure give it my best try! Thank you!

----------


## Nazrax

I've been trying for years to have lucid dreams regularly - hopefully this will help me get there.

----------


## DreamSpectre

Signing up for the class  :smiley:  

I'll start my workbook right after posting this

----------


## stianf

Hi! My name is Stian, and I'm norwegian. I have recently been a lot into lucid dreaming, after randomly stumbling upon it while reading about dreams on Wikipedia. I've only had 1 lucid dream, that ended as quickly as I started to fly. I used the MILD technique, saying "When I see living lego men, I know I'm dreaming" (dream sign  :tongue2:  lol) I've started with a dream journal but only got 2 bloody entries because of my horrible dream recalling. If I get "recruited", please tell me all information about the IRC chats and stuff. Thanks in advance  :smiley:

----------


## LucidHealer

Well damn! Workbooks, templates, lessons, chats, tutorials, support.... We'll see if I can keep up with the course load, lol. Again, great to be here, OpheliaBlue.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Restructuring the Intro Class. Signing up is no longer necessary.  :smiley:

----------

